# PS4 with 3.5mm x2 Type Headset...



## rc10mike

What is the proper way to hook up a typical dual 3.5mm headset to a PS4 and be able to chat and hear game sounds at the same time?
  
 My previous PS3 setup was perfect. I have a PC360 headset, and a Marantz HT receiver with Dolby Headphone built in. I used the Marantz headphone jack for game audio, and then used a 3.5-usb adapter to the PS3 for chat. It worked great.
  
 Now the PS4, I cant seem to get anything working correctly. I can still get full surround when I plug into the Marantz receiver, but I cant seem to get chat to work. When I plug the PC360s mic cord into the USB adapter, then into the PS4, I can see that the mic works, but I cant hear anyone. Probably because the PS4 is now capable of pushing game audio through the USB.
  
 For me this doesn't work. I want the PS4 to output chat to my headphones, which are receiving game sound via HDMI, NOT Usb. This was how the PS3 worked just fine.
  
 If anyone has any advice please let me know!
  
 Thank you.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

For now, I hook up the mic to the PS4 controller, and my headphones to my Mixamp (via the PS4's optical out). I can speak, but I can't hear myself.

I haven't tested it enough however.


----------



## rc10mike

I played around with it more today...
  
 With the PS4, you cannot have incoming chat through HDMI/Optical while at the same time having outgoing chat through USB.
  
 You now have two options, in/out chat goes through USB,* or* in/out chat goes through USB along with game audio. Sure, I can simply connect both 3.5mm jacks to the USB convertor and it would work via USB, but I would lose Dolby Headphone surround I get from plugging into my AV receiver. I cant play in stereo...not gonna happen.
  
 Kind of sad the PS3 had the capability but they completely got rid of it on PS4 even with 1.50 update.
  
 I havent messed with the controller plug-in. I probably never will. I dont mind having a wired headset for the best SQ, but I wouldnt want a cord connecting to my controller.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So, what do you mean?

Can you use a Mixamp/receiver for optical out audio, and use a USB chat device for the microphone hooked up directly to the PS4's USB port?

I ask because I don't have any USB audio adapters around.

Hmm... wonder if the U3 can, even as a simple chat device... time to test.

The controller plug in is useful if your external mic doesn't have a long cable that won't reach the PS4. My dealextreme clip on mic's cable doesn't reach, so it makes sense to use the PS4's port.


----------



## draven5494

I am having similar issues.  I would like to continue to use my Turtle Beach DSS with my PS4 through optical out for surround audio to my headphones.  However, I want to have a separate mic for chat audio.  Would something like this work? - http://www.amazon.com/Turtle-Beach-Advantage-Headset-Adapter/dp/B0036VO4XO/ref=cm_srch_res_rtr_1
  
 I plan on just using the mic port on it but I don't know if the PS4 will be compatible.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Well, I assume it will, as I have my Mixamp running through the PS4's optical out, and the USB plugged in, and I can use the mix from there, and not have to use the controller's audio jack.

Let me test the U3...


----------



## rc10mike

OK here is a solution I found for people with similar equipment. Im using a HT AVR to get my surround, but Im almost sure it would hook up the same way with a DSS.

  
  
 The y-adapter is needed to sort of "intercept" the incomming chat and play it through your headphones. Without it, you will only be able to talk, and you wont hear anyone.
  
 Plugging they y-adapter in line like this decreased my volume, but that was easily fixed.
  
 Im not sure about the Mixamp since Ive never used it.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Wanna let you guys know, the Xonar U3 works on the PS4. O_O

Not sure on Dolby Headphone, but the chat and game audio will work. not that it's that great a thing, as the PS4's controller does the same thing.


----------



## rc10mike

mad lust envy said:


> Wanna let you guys know, the Xonar U3 works on the PS4. O_O
> 
> Not sure on Dolby Headphone, but the chat and game audio will work. not that it's that great a thing, as the PS4's controller does the same thing.


 

 Ive always wondered about these usb soundcards such as the Xonar U3. Since they need drivers to run on a PC, I wonder if you are able to use any of the sound features on then when used on the PS4.
  
 My best guess is that without drivers and software to run it, its probably just acting as a regular usb headset adapter....but again just a guess.
  
 If Dolby Headphone was active, I would probably buy one right away, after I figure out exactly what kind of audio the PS4 is outputting through its USB ports..


----------



## rc10mike

Can anyone confirm that these USB soundcards actually work properly ie: Surround Sound with the PS4??
  
 I may try the Sennheiser soundcard that comes with the PC363D if they do in fact work with out drivers/software/etc.


----------



## griZZly64

I also had the same problem. I wanted to use my SteelSeries Siberia V2's with my ps4.  I have a usb sound card that came with the headset.  Although the PS4's day 1 firmware update made it compatible with usb headsets, my mic was terribly low.  None of my friends could hear me over the sound effects in-game.  I went through every setting and found there is no way to change the mic volume.  I think it had to do with the built in noise cancellation feature in the soundcard.  I noticed when I plugged the mic directly into the controller that it was much louder but also had some feedback that was not present when used with the usb soundcard.  Luckily I found a solution.  
  
 SteelSeries makes a "mobile device adapter." The adapter plugs into the headset jack on the dual shock 4. You can find it on amazon. There are only 3 left in stock.  I received mine in the mail today and sadly its defective.  There's a bad connection where the wire meets the 3.5mm plug which makes the sound only come out of one ear.  If I pinch the cord a certain way both ears work correctly.  I currently have it ghetto rigged with dental floss so that I can use my headset with the PS4 while I wait for my replacement to arrive.  Once the new one arrives I'll be able to return this faulty one.  Hopefully the next one works. 
  
 Link to mobile adapter : http://www.amazon.com/SteelSeries-5006-Steelseries-mobile-adapter/dp/B002ZNJH36/ref=sr_1_1?s=miscellaneous&ie=UTF8&qid=1385088908&sr=1-1&keywords=steelseries+mobile+device+adapter  
  
 Adapting to the faulty adapter : 
  

  
 BTW I tried to find an alternative before ordering this product for a second time.  I went to fry's and found the only adapter they had in the components section.  It cost me $7.  Although it worked, the mic was even lower than with my usb soundcard.  Ironically the brand is named Great Quality.  
  
 Here's a pic of the low quality adapter :


----------



## rc10mike

grizzly64 said:


> I also had the same problem. I wanted to use my SteelSeries Siberia V2's with my ps4.  I have a usb sound card that came with the headset.  Although the PS4's day 1 firmware update made it compatible with usb headsets, my mic was terribly low.  I went through every setting and found there is no way to change the mic volume.  I think it had to do with the built in noise cancellation feature in the soundcard.  I noticed when I plugged the mic directly into the controller that it was much louder but also had some feedback that was not present when used with the usb soundcard.  Luckily I found a solution.
> 
> SteelSeries makes a "mobile device adapter." The adapter plugs into the headset jack on the dual shock 4. You can find it on amazon. There are only 3 left in stock.  I received mine in the mail today and sadly its defective.  There's a bad connection where the wire meets the 3.5mm plug which makes the sound only come out of one ear.  If I pinch the cord a certain way both ears work correctly.  I currently have it ghetto rigged with dental floss so that I can use my headset with the PS4 while I wait for my replacement to arrive.  Once the new one arrives I'll be able to return this faulty one.  Hopefully the next one works.
> 
> ...


 

 Seems like a good idea, but the biggest issue I have with plugging into the controller is that I will lose Dolby Headphone processing, which I simply cannot play with out. It makes a huge difference in FPS games.
  
 This is the current issue with PS4: Whenever you have a USB device connected, It will detect it and only let you chat through both in and out via USB. You cant change where the chat goes like you could with the PS3. In my case, I need incoming chat to go through HDMI so I can hear it in my headphones which are connected to my AVR.


----------



## griZZly64

rc10mike said:


> Seems like a good idea, but the biggest issue I have with plugging into the controller is that I will lose Dolby Headphone processing, which I simply cannot play with out. It makes a huge difference in FPS games.
> 
> This is the current issue with PS4: Whenever you have a USB device connected, It will detect it and only let you chat through both in and out via USB. You cant change where the chat goes like you could with the PS3. In my case, I need incoming chat to go through HDMI so I can hear it in my headphones which are connected to my AVR.


 
 Yeah I also had the same setup on my ps3.  I would connect the mic to the usb soundcard and plug it into the ps3.  Then I would plug the headphones into my stereo that was used for my tv audio.


----------



## NeoVinyl

rc10mike said:


> OK here is a solution I found for people with similar equipment. Im using a HT AVR to get my surround, but Im almost sure it would hook up the same way with a DSS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




I am in the same situation and want to use my AVR and a seperate Mic. Does the set-up above work 100%? How does the y-adapter "intercept" the chat output? Isn't it only a y output splitter?

TIA


----------



## rc10mike

neovinyl said:


> I am in the same situation and want to use my AVR and a seperate Mic. Does the set-up above work 100%? How does the y-adapter "intercept" the chat output? Isn't it only a y output splitter?
> 
> TIA


 

 It works fine for me. I had my doubts at first about the y adapter working properly but it does. Other than the decrease in volume to my headphones I experienced there are no other issues. I just had to turn my AVR up a little more when I game. I can now hear the incoming chat through my PC360 as well as having Dolby Headphone.
  
 Hopefully Sony will patch in the ability to control where chat is sent. For now we are stuck with chat being received _*and*_ sent via USB, which obviously wont work for people using dedicated USB mics.
  
 I did some research on the y adapter and found that a simple 2ch audio mixer is the best way to combine 2 separate audio sources into 1 output. Im going to try it and see how it goes. It will allow me to adjust game volume and chat volume independently, sort of like a Astro Mixamp. http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/597819-REG/Rolls_MX22S_MX22s_Mini_Mix.html


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm considering something here.

For those of us with a Mixamp hooked up to the PS4's optical out, and using the mic off the PS4 controller... can we simply use a Y adapter, attached to the controller, with one end having the mic, and the other end having a 3.5mm cable that will go to the Mixamp's MP3 input? That way, we get chat audio directly to the Mixamp's signal..

As we know, the MP3 input on the Mixamp is independent of the standard audio signal that it's processing. the volume would have to be controlled by whatever is sending that signal (usually an mp3 player). Well, the PS4 has the option to adjust chat volume, as well as JUST send chat audio through the PS4 controller's audio out...

Well? I guess i better test it out...


----------



## Hailin

Let me know how this turns out MLE. I am tired of telling Vertigo on the Astro forums that he is simply wrong.
  
 There is a problem with 2011 mixamps and He seems to think I am crazy.
  
 Also do you have a 2011 or 2013? I can't remember.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

2011. Sending the chat audio to the mp3 input doesn't seem to work.


----------



## Hailin

I am wondering if moving the usb to another power source then using the xbox live port on the mixamp to the controller port might work but I don't have a 3.5mm 4 pole to 2.5mm. Turtle Beach sells what they call a talkback cable for the ps4 but they don't deliver to Canada or I would have bought it by now.
 Also reading the Astro forums is crazy. A ton of A50 owners and 2013 owners had the same problem firmware came out and boom problem solved. Even though Vertigo has the nerve to tell me that the firmware had nothing to do with it. Then the 5.8 owners that didn't buy an OPTIONAL PS3 chat cable have been supremely screwed as Astro quit offering the chat cable in July.
  
 I am seriously thinking of moving to wireless from Turtle Beach or SkullCandy in the spring I am so annoyed by Astros support page with owners having to do all the work to find fixes. Also I am sick of tripping over cables lol.


----------



## cmarti

I am also struggling with this chat problem, I own the 5.8 wireless MixAmp and when connected like it should via optical and USB for the chat the voices are too low. I can't barely hear anyone and I don't think they can hear me either.
  
 I ordered this cable PlayStation® 4 Chat Cable
  
http://www.turtlebeach.com/product-detail/cables-parts/ps4-chat-cable/464
  
 I should get it by Friday this week, will keep everyone posted.


----------



## rc10mike

Even though I found a solution to this "Ps4 3.5mm x2 Headset" issue, I still found it wasnt optimal. For now I went back to my A50s which work great, both audio and chat.


----------



## cmarti

rc10mike said:


> Even though I found a solution to this "Ps4 3.5mm x2 Headset" issue, I still found it wasnt optimal. For now I went back to my A50s which work great, both audio and chat.


 So the chat volume with the A50 is loud and normal?


----------



## rc10mike

cmarti said:


> So the chat volume with the A50 is loud and normal?




Yep, you have to do a firmware update but chat works perfect.


----------



## rudyae86

Quesrion, if i understand correctly, if i have one of those creative usb sound cards, can i plug it into the ps4 and plug in the pc360 or pc 363d, and get both game audi and chat?


----------



## cmarti

For those using the Astro MixAmp wired or wireless, I found the solution for the chat.
  
 I ordered this cable this cable and connected it to the RX and the 3.5mm end to the PS4 controller and tested it with my son while playing BF4 and also a party chat and this is a success. Works perfectly, the volume is LOUD as good as when I was using the wireless 5.8 Mixamp with my Xbox 360.

 I am glad that this chat problem is resolved and I only had to spend $6.95 on the cable because shipping was free with Amazon Prime.

 Thanks all and I hope this helps all the MixAmp Pro and 5.8 wireless MixAmp owners out there.


----------



## Hailin

cmarti said:


> For those using the Astro MixAmp wired or wireless, I found the solution for the chat.
> 
> I ordered this cable this cable and connected it to the RX and the 3.5mm end to the PS4 controller and tested it with my son while playing BF4 and also a party chat and this is a success. Works perfectly, the volume is LOUD as good as when I was using the wireless 5.8 Mixamp with my Xbox 360.
> 
> ...


 
 I really really need to get this cable, but I can't because I'm Canadian and it won't ship to Canada.
 Astro REFUSES to admit anything is wrong. Support even told a 2010/11 owner that his mixamp must be broken yet it works on every other console. Another poster found that if he removed the USB cable from the PS4 he could hear chat clearly. I might try that tonight by plugging my USB into my TV.
 Reading the astro forums and seeing the amount of issue you would think that the A50/A40 is the worst headset ever developed. I know support forums are depressing places though.


----------



## cmarti

The USB solution is awful, I don't think anyone is really able to get a satisfying chat experience with that.
  
 I heard there's services that you can use to order stuff to the border of Canada and USA, maybe that's a good option for you?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

So I caved in and with the last of my gift card money for selling some games on Amazon, I bought a new Mixamp 5.8 *(I can't believe these are still around)*, Turtle Beach PS4 chat cable (through Turtle Beach, and works with the 5.8 coincidentally), and an RX battery pack on Ebay (through Bill me Later).
Sick of running wires all over the place...


----------



## cmarti

mad lust envy said:


> So I caved in and with the last of my gift card money for selling some games on Amazon, I bought a new Mixamp 5.8 *(I can't believe these are still around)*, Turtle Beach PS4 chat cable (through Turtle Beach, and works with the 5.8 coincidentally), and an RX battery pack on Ebay (through Bill me Later).
> Sick of running wires all over the place...


 
 Please keep us posted on the results, for me it works perfectly. I cannot find a single flaw when used that god sent TurtleBeach cable.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

cmarti, considering you have the mic plugged into the controller...I was having problems doing that with the Mixamp Pro, since if I use the Mixamp for my headphones, and mic to the PS4 controller, I can't hear people talk to me. What are your sound settings?

I assume:

PS4 - Optical out - Mixamp 5.8 TX unit
PS4 controller - TB chat cable - RX unit
Headphones connected to the RX unit

PS4 settings to what?


----------



## cmarti

mad lust envy said:


> cmarti, considering you have the mic plugged into the controller...I was having problems doing that with the Mixamp Pro, since if I use the Mixamp for my headphones, and mic to the PS4 controller, I can't hear people talk to me. What are your sound settings?
> 
> I assume:
> 
> ...


 
 That is exactly how I have it connected.
  
 The PS4 settings are the following:
  

 1) On the PlayStation Dynamic Menu, go to Settings > Sound and Screen > Audio Output Settings > Primary Output Port > Digital Out (Optical) and then select Dolby Digital 5.1 Ch followed by okay.

 2) Under Audio Output Settings once again, select Output to Headphones and ensure Chat Audio is selected and not All Audio.

 3) Under Audio Output Settings once more, select Audio Format (Priority) and change this from Linear PCM to Bitstream (Dolby). Anything else selected might cause the loss of surround sound or audio altogether.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

That's exactly how I have it and still doesn't work.

Hmm... I'm gonna have to see if my Mixamp Pro is in conflict with the controller or something. And if I have a headphone
plugged in to the controller and use chat audio only, I only get chat audio on the left ear cup.

This is frustrating.


----------



## rc10mike

mad lust envy said:


> That's exactly how I have it and still doesn't work.
> 
> Hmm... I'm gonna have to see if my Mixamp Pro is in conflict with the controller or something. And if I have a headphone
> plugged in to the controller and use chat audio only, I only get chat audio on the left ear cup.
> ...


 

 What headset are you using with your setup?


----------



## rc10mike

They better patch these features in soon. The PS3 had the ability to control pretty much everything! Even setting mic level! With the PS3, I could choose to have incoming chat sent out through HDMI and outgoing chat (my voice) go in through USB. With the PS4 in its current state, you can only have:
  
 In/out chat USB
  
 OR
  
 In/out chat Controller
  
  
 Right now there is no way to change which way you receive chat, like you could with PS3. Kind of sad for a next-gen system.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I'm not using a headset, I'm using my MA900 with an external clip on mic. The setup works perfectly fine if I use my Mixamp for both game audio and voice chat. But if I wanna simplify my setup and leave my Mixamp next to the PS4 (leaving the clip on mic to plug into the ps4 controller), it won't work properly. It's a pain in the ass, if I could be so blunt. Sony needs to seriously upgrade the settings on the PS4, because it's a MASSIVE step back from all the things you can do with the PS3.

As you said, you can't have both the usb function on the ps4 as well as the controller doing chat. You have to make a choice. This is whay worries me with the Mixamp 5.8. The 5.8 doesn't have usb chat function (without the PS3 chat cable, which I don't think works...and I don't even have). I bought the Ps4 turtle beach chat cable which should function off the PS4 controller's audio out, BUT, SINCE THE STUPID PS4 WON'T LET ME LISTEN TO GAME AUDIO THROUGH THE OPTICAL OUT AND CHAT AT THE SAME TIME THROUGH THE CONTROLLER... I MAY BE SCREWED.

This leaves me to wait until Sony patches in multiple audio sources at once, or use the Mixamp Pro when I wanna chat and have virtual surround at the same time. Back to the cable clutter.


----------



## rc10mike

mad lust envy said:


> I'm not using a headset, I'm using my MA900 with an external clip on mic. The setup works perfectly fine if I use my Mixamp for both game audio and voice chat. But if I wanna simplify my setup and leave my Mixamp next to the PS4 (leaving the clip on mic to plug into the ps4 controller), it won't work properly. It's a pain in the ass, if I could be so blunt. Sony needs to seriously upgrade the settings on the PS4, because it's a MASSIVE step back from all the things you can do with the PS3.
> 
> As you said, you can't have both the usb function on the ps4 as well as the controller doing chat. You have to make a choice. This is whay worries me with the Mixamp 5.8. The 5.8 doesn't have usb chat function (without the PS3 chat cable, which I don't think works...and I don't even have). I bought the Ps4 turtle beach chat cable which should function off the PS4 controller's audio out, BUT, SINCE THE STUPID PS4 WON'T LET ME LISTEN TO GAME AUDIO THROUGH THE OPTICAL OUT AND CHAT AT THE SAME TIME THROUGH THE CONTROLLER... I MAY BE SCREWED.
> 
> This leaves me to wait until Sony patches in multiple audio sources at once, or use the Mixamp Pro when I wanna chat and have virtual surround at the same time. Back to the cable clutter.


 
  
 Did your Mixamp need a firmware update in order for it to work right with the PS4? My A50s did, and they they now work 100% both chat and audio.
  
 Im actually VERY interested in the 5.8, since it would pretty much turn any headset into a wireless one, but Ive had doubts about it working with PS4. Had it been PS3 I would already know it would work perfect, because the PS3 had the settings to do so.
  
 Super frustrating, the latest news was that the next PS4 firmware update would come right around Jan 1st, but who knows if they'll include the features we want.
  
 So for now, Im stuck using my Astro A50s, which are not really that bad IMO. When they do update the PS4, I wont hesitate to go back to my PC360s or soon-to-be MDR-7520 with Beyerdynamic Mic Combo.


----------



## cmarti

I don't understand the problems you are all having my 5.8 MixAmp works perfectly with the PS4 and the Turtlebeach PS4 chat cable. Just tested it on Ghost and Battlefield 4


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

My Mixamp is a 2011. I'm pretty sure it doesn't have firmware updates. Anyways, it works perfectly fine when I use IT as the chat device. What I'm talking about is using the PS4's optical out for game audio, while using the ps4 controller as the chat device. The PS4 will override one or the other. Even if I set the PS4 to output both game audio and chat, i can't hear anyone talking to me through the optical out.

I don't have the Mixamp 5.8 yet, but considering the optical out as the main audio device and the ps4 controller as the chat device isn't working properly with the controller outputting chat, I don't see how the TB chat cable is gonna help. My 5.8 comes in tomorrow.


----------



## Hailin

mad lust envy said:


> My Mixamp is a 2011. I'm pretty sure it doesn't have firmware updates. Anyways, it works perfectly fine when I use IT as the chat device. What I'm talking about is using the PS4's optical out for game audio, while using the ps4 controller as the chat device. The PS4 will override one or the other. Even if I set the PS4 to output both game audio and chat, i can't hear anyone talking to me through the optical out.
> 
> I don't have the Mixamp 5.8 yet, but considering the optical out as the main audio device and the ps4 controller as the chat device isn't working properly with the controller outputting chat, I don't see how the TB chat cable is gonna help. My 5.8 comes in tomorrow.


 
 Your controller is the chat device. The optical out is just for your 5.1 signal. Just like the xbox. The USB cable doesn't have to be plugged into the 360/one for chat. The live cable has to be plugged into the controller. So the PS4 is basically acting like a 360 at this point. The mixing is happening in the mixamp. I believe that is what cmarti was trying to say.


----------



## cmarti

mad lust envy said:


> My Mixamp is a 2011. I'm pretty sure it doesn't have firmware updates. Anyways, it works perfectly fine when I use IT as the chat device. What I'm talking about is using the PS4's optical out for game audio, while using the ps4 controller as the chat device. The PS4 will override one or the other. Even if I set the PS4 to output both game audio and chat, i can't hear anyone talking to me through the optical out.
> 
> I don't have the Mixamp 5.8 yet, but considering the optical out as the main audio device and the ps4 controller as the chat device isn't working properly with the controller outputting chat, I don't see how the TB chat cable is gonna help. My 5.8 comes in tomorrow.


 
 I think you problem is that you are trying to do something that is unnatural for the PS4.
  
 Just use the MixAmp with the TB chat cable and you will be good.


----------



## cmarti

hailin said:


> Your controller is the chat device. The optical out is just for your 5.1 signal. Just like the xbox. The USB cable doesn't have to be plugged into the 360/one for chat. The live cable has to be plugged into the controller. So the PS4 is basically acting like a 360 at this point. The mixing is happening in the mixamp. I believe that is what cmarti was trying to say.


 
 Exactly. 1+


----------



## Hailin

I just bought a 3.5mm male to 2.5mm female TRRS adapter for $3 I am going to try with my xbox chat cable hoping it works. I still think in the long run i am going to go wireless.
 I tripped over my mixamp usb cable after work it twisted my plasma on its stand. I have my usb plugged into my plasma. I am just so sick of the wires and I can't get a mixamp 5.8 in Canada. Honestly though I want to I want to be completely detached. The reviews for the Steelseries H Wireless are looking really good. I really wish they would send them to MLE, Chico or Evshrug. So I could get a honest review of them. Video game critics don't look for the little things we do. I don't expect it to even touch any of my headphones but it does have the share port on it if I want to plug in my other headphones.


----------



## cmarti

hailin said:


> I just bought a 3.5mm male to 2.5mm female TRRS adapter for $3


 
 Link for that adapter?


----------



## Hailin

cmarti said:


> Link for that adapter?


 
http://www.cellphoneshop.net/35mmwhite.html?CAWELAID=888974400&catargetid=530001600000019147&cadevice=c&cagpspn=pla&gclid=COCWxLHy57oCFWqCQgodw04AaQ
  
 There you go. There is a Canadian site too.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Got the Mixamp 5.8 set up. Works perfectly with voice chat, using the Turtle Beach ps4 chat cable. Thank goodness.

The 5.8 does come with a 2.5mm to 2.5mm cabke, so all I needed was basically a 2.5mm female to 3.5mm male cable, I guess like the ones just posted. Oh well, less adapters to hook up.


----------



## avengernoonzz

mad lust envy said:


> Wanna let you guys know, the Xonar U3 works on the PS4. O_O
> 
> Not sure on Dolby Headphone, but the chat and game audio will work. not that it's that great a thing, as the PS4's controller does the same thing.


 
  
 Did you notice any sound differences between the Xonar U3 and the Dualshock 4?
  
 I'm looking for something easy to use. Don't care about surround sound gaming since I usually play gaming in stereo, even in competitive games.
  
 I have a Samson SR850 + modmic if anyone cares.


----------



## rudyae86

avengernoonzz said:


> Did you notice any sound differences between the Xonar U3 and the Dualshock 4?
> 
> I'm looking for something easy to use. Don't care about surround sound gaming since I usually play gaming in stereo, even in competitive games.
> 
> I have a Samson SR850 + modmic if anyone cares.




Yeah, I would also like to know if theres a difference in sound quality if used with a xonar u3 or even a creative x-fi....just for stereo gaming of course


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Not gonna be enough of a difference, and the Xonar has a huge output impedance, which I'm sure is much worse than the PS4 controller's audio jack. Just use the controller. You can't even set the U3 up properly on the PS4, and acts as a generic usb device.


----------



## cmarti

mad lust envy said:


> Got the Mixamp 5.8 set up. Works perfectly with voice chat, using the Turtle Beach ps4 chat cable. Thank goodness.
> 
> The 5.8 does come with a 2.5mm to 2.5mm cabke, so all I needed was basically a 2.5mm female to 3.5mm male cable, I guess like the ones just posted. Oh well, less adapters to hook up.


 Told you!

The 5.8 MixAmp and the Turtle Beach PS4 chat cable combination is perfect.


----------



## avengernoonzz

mad lust envy said:


> Not gonna be enough of a difference, and the Xonar has a huge output impedance, which I'm sure is much worse than the PS4 controller's audio jack. Just use the controller. You can't even set the U3 up properly on the PS4, and acts as a generic usb device.


 

 Excellent! Time to buy a headset buddy adapter!


----------



## Fonzarelli47

Help! seems like you guys have got it wrapped up using the TB chat cable I am trying to use a TB DSS, Optical to dss and mic to 3.5 mm splitter to  the pad, the mic works and I can hear game sounds but cant here other people?? dont understand where a TB chat cable would go lol I havnt got any 2.5 conections in the setup?


----------



## cmarti

My son is using the Turtle Beach DSS with an Astro A40 on the PS4 and he is able to chat connecting everything using the cable that comes wit this headset

http://pages.ebay.com/link/en/landing_page_iPad.html?referrer=http%3A%2F%2Fpages.ebay.com%2Flink%2F%3Fnav%3Ditem.view%26id%3D321247402910%26globalID%3DEBAY-US.

It works great, when I chat with him it sounds clear and loud.


----------



## Fonzarelli47

No matter how I set it up it just cuts off the party and i cant hear them? Even tried an creative x-fi soon as i plug it into the usb it cuts off the party again really hacked off I just want to use my Dss???


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

You may have to put 'All Audio' and just mute everyone else but your friends. I know CoD Ghosts has options to mute everyone but your friends.


----------



## Fonzarelli47

I have tried that mate cant hear anybody no matter what I set the PS4 to, I have standard PC headset 2x3.5 going to a traxx 4 pole 3.5 2x female and my DSS optical to the PS4 (also tried optical to the tv) I can hear the PS4 menu music/game music and can hear my friend really clear as soon as I plug anything into the controller it cuts of party chat ? I can see he is talking (the little speaker symbol) I then purchased a Creative x-fi go thinking I could plug the mic into that instead? did the same thing cuts off the party (so looks like thats going back) I have changed all the PS4 options optical/bitstream linear pcm/ all chat / all sound etc the ironic thing is I am playing Battlefield 4 through a 1000 watt 5.1 home theatre kit which great till everyones in bed lol might just have to drop some cash on a turtlebeach headset. :mad:


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I had the same problem when trying to use my wired Mixamp for audio, and the controller for voice chat. I had to use the Mixamp for both game/chat audio, so nothing actually plugs into the controller.


----------



## Fonzarelli47

Dont know about your mix amp ? Has it got a mic socket? The TB Dss hasn't got any where to connect a mic gutted if I cant play battlefield 4 with out surround sound.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Yes. With the Mixamp, all you need to do is hook it up via USB (as well as optical for surround), and the PS4 will read it as a chat device. You plug in your headphone/mic to the Mixamp, and you're golden. The problem you experience happens to me ONLY if I use the Mixamp AND try to use the mic through the PS4 CONTROLLER. You will NOT wanna do that, but like I said, plug into the Mixamp itself for voice chat.

As it happens to be, I'm selling my wired 2011 Mixamp for $80 total (selling it since I reacquired a Mixamp 5.8), if you're interested. These have the least amount of hiss out of all the Mixamps (and less than the DSS)


----------



## Fonzarelli47

Unfortunately the dss doesnt work the same way the usb is for power only and the ps4 doesn't even know its there, back to the start I think? Thanks for the offer on your mix amp mate but dont want spend any money if I can help it and I am in the uk.  It seems the mic is going to be the issue.


----------



## rc10mike

fonzarelli47 said:


> Unfortunately the dss doesnt work the same way the usb is for power only and the ps4 doesn't even know its there, back to the start I think? Thanks for the offer on your mix amp mate but dont want spend any money if I can help it and I am in the uk.  It seems the mic is going to be the issue.




You and me are in the same boat right now, except I'm using a Marantz AVR in place of the DSS..same concept. 

The problem as I said before is when ever you plug the mic in USB, the PS4 will only let the chat in AND out via USB.. That's why you can't hear it anymore...


----------



## Fonzarelli47

Agreed mate seems the ps4 wants to use its own system and overides anything else maybe a different adapter with a different pole configuration that only activates the mic? Might contact TB see if they have any answers, I refuse to be beaten lol .


----------



## rc10mike

This is the setup I used with the PS3, simple and functioned perfect, it was the best of all worlds. I had high quality wired surround sound to my AVR and high quality voice chat directly to the PS3 via USB.
  
 I know the PS4 is in the pic but this is how I always hooked it up to the PS3.
  
 PC360 Headset with two 6ft extension cords, one for the headphones, one for the mic. The headphone wire goes to the AVR to take advantage of the built in Dolby Headphone processing, and the mic wire goes to a Logitech USB headset converter, but just to the mic input, the headphone input is not used.
  
  

  
 In the photo above chat does not work for reasons I have said before. Im not even considering adding a cable to the controller.


----------



## Fonzarelli47

In principal its the same setup as mine but soon as I plug in an audio usb adapter (creative x-fi go) does the same thing cuts off incoming chat ???


----------



## rc10mike

fonzarelli47 said:


> In principal its the same setup as mine but soon as I plug in an audio usb adapter (creative x-fi go) does the same thing cuts off incoming chat ???


 

 Exactly why I created this thread!
  
 What people like you and me want, is for incoming chat to play through my headphones, which means going through HDMI to my AVR. (Or in your case going through optical to your DSS)
  
 With the PS4, chat only goes through USB (both in/out) as soon as you connect a USB device. There is no way to direct other peoples voices to your headphones.
  
 (Oh and in your case, you dont need a PC USB soundcard like the X-Fi to use a mic, a simple generic USB adapter like mine works fine, since the PS4 lacks the ability to run drivers and software like a PC)
  
 If you look at post #7, I did find a way to trick the system to work properly, but its not really ideal.


----------



## Fonzarelli47

Looking on TB website shows ps4 compatible headsets bundled with the dss it looks like the ps4 cash machine is still in motion lol.


----------



## Heil Heir

NeoVinyl, I've got mine set up exactly like yours, but can't get my mic to work.  I'm using a USB dongle by Griffin, made for compatibility with an iMac, which worked great for my PS3, but doesn't seem to work properly with my PS4. So far, only the PS4's earbud works for mic input for me. (edit: your pic with the cable coming from the usb into the Y cable, not the pic of the PS4 that is mimicking your PS3 setup).


----------



## rc10mike

heil heir said:


> NeoVinyl, I've got mine set up exactly like yours, but can't get my mic to work.  I'm using a USB dongle by Griffin, made for compatibility with an iMac, which worked great for my PS3, but doesn't seem to work properly with my PS4. So far, only the PS4's earbud works for mic input for me. (edit: your pic with the cable coming from the usb into the Y cable, not the pic of the PS4 that is mimicking your PS3 setup).


 

 So what headset are you using?
  
 The mic cord from your headset goes to the usb dongle.
  
 The point of the 3.5-3.5mm "jumper" cable is so the incoming chat can be heard through the headset via y-adapter.
  
 I no longer use this "Y Cable Setup" The first time I tried it, it seemed to work, even though the y-cable caused my volume to decrease. The second time I tried it, I kept having weird feedback issues when I talked, it wasnt anything bad, just not ideal...


----------



## Hailin

I think this proves there is something really screwy going on with the USB on the ps4. You guys using USB devices your chat might actually be working but it is so quiet you can't hear it. My chat with my 2011 works if I set the mixamp to full volume, mixer dial all the way to chat and my E09 to high gain and 75% volume. Even then it is quiet.
If I run the USB for power to another device I can hear people loud and clear but I can't chat at all. Hoping when they fix the compatibility with pluse headsets it fixes the other chat devices.


----------



## cmarti

fonzarelli47 said:


> Unfortunately the dss doesnt work the same way the usb is for power only and the ps4 doesn't even know its there, back to the start I think? Thanks for the offer on your mix amp mate but dont want spend any money if I can help it and I am in the uk.  It seems the mic is going to be the issue.


 
 My son is using the Turtle Beach DSS with his PS4 and Astro A40 headset. The chat works great, loud and clear. What you need is a cable to hookup the DSS to the Headset. Some Tritton and Rocketfish headsets come with that cable. (My son happen to have both cables both)


----------



## robinhood1331

mad lust envy said:


> Yes. With the Mixamp, all you need to do is hook it up via USB (as well as optical for surround), and the PS4 will read it as a chat device. You plug in your headphone/mic to the Mixamp, and you're golden. The problem you experience happens to me ONLY if I use the Mixamp AND try to use the mic through the PS4 CONTROLLER. You will NOT wanna do that, but like I said, plug into the Mixamp itself for voice chat.
> 
> As it happens to be, I'm selling my wired 2011 Mixamp for $80 total (selling it since I reacquired a Mixamp 5.8), if you're interested. These have the least amount of hiss out of all the Mixamps (and less than the DSS)


 
  


mad lust envy said:


> I had the same problem when trying to use my wired Mixamp for audio, and the controller for voice chat. I had to use the Mixamp for both game/chat audio, so nothing actually plugs into the controller.


 
 Just to confirm, so you can't use the mix amp for audio and the ps4 controller for chat support, correct? Thats what I'm trying to do at the moment 
  
 I prefer hearing people talk in one ear and the game audio in the other.


----------



## rc10mike

cmarti said:


> My son is using the Turtle Beach DSS with his PS4 and Astro A40 headset. The chat works great, loud and clear. What you need is a cable to hookup the DSS to the Headset. Some Tritton and Rocketfish headsets come with that cable. (My son happen to have both cables both)


 

 This doesnt make any sense...can you please elaborate...The DSS is a wired processor for headphones, so how do you hook up the mic? What cable are you talking about?


----------



## cmarti

rc10mike said:


> This doesnt make any sense...can you please elaborate...The DSS is a wired processor for headphones, so how do you hook up the mic? What cable are you talking about?


 The cable allows you to use a four pole 3.5mm connector like the one the Astro A40 uses, this gives you chat capabilities.

Also you can power the DSS from other USB power source and/or utilize the Turtle Beach PS4 chat cable connecting it just like you woulld do with the Xbox 360 chat cable.

I hope this gives clarification.


----------



## rc10mike

cmarti said:


> The cable allows you to use a four pole 3.5mm connector like the one the Astro A40 uses, this gives you chat capabilities.
> 
> Also you can power the DSS from other USB power source and/or utilize the Turtle Beach PS4 chat cable connecting it just like you woulld do with the Xbox 360 chat cable.
> 
> I hope this gives clarification.


 

 Im not using A40s, nor am I familiar with how they work. I am using a headset (Senn PC360) which has two 3.5mm jacks, one for mic, the other for headphone.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

robinhood1331 said:


> Just to confirm, so you can't use the mix amp for audio and the ps4 controller for chat support, correct? Thats what I'm trying to do at the moment
> 
> I prefer hearing people talk in one ear and the game audio in the other.




Like I said, game/chat on mixamp only. Not the controller. The PS4 reads the Mixamp as the audio device, and so nothing will work through the ps4 controller. It prioritizes whataver sound device has been confirmed. Or at least that's what I have noticed.

However, for the Mixamp 5.8, since its not registered as a sound device, the chat still works through the ps4 controller, with the use of a turtle beach ps4 chat cable (order ir separately).

I'll have to test and see if the turtle beach ps4 chat cable will work with my wired mixamp (as long as the usb isn't plugged into the ps4...just the optical cable). It should function the same as the 5.8. You dont want the usb connected to the ps4, so it wont override chat duties sent to the ps4 controller.

Problem with the wired Mixamp being that the TB chat cable isn't lengthy, so being tethered between the ps4 controller and Mixamp's controller cable input... well, you need tk be close to the Mixamp. Not an issue with the 5.8, but a definite issue with the wired Mixamp.


----------



## cmarti

rc10mike said:


> Im not using A40s, nor am I familiar with how they work. I am using a headset (Senn PC360) which has two 3.5mm jacks, one for mic, the other for headphone.


 Then you would need an adapter like this one: http://www.astrogaming.com/pc-headset-y-adapter/3ACBL-HBM9U-760.html#start=14&sz=12


----------



## rc10mike

cmarti said:


> Then you would need an adapter like this one: http://www.astrogaming.com/pc-headset-y-adapter/3ACBL-HBM9U-760.html#start=14&sz=12


 
  
 Ok I went out and found the cable, sadly it doesnt work with the DSS at all. The PS4 doesnt even recognize the mic being attached. I was skeptical of this setup working in the first place, so Im interested in a little more insight as to how your son got this to work properly.


----------



## cmarti

mad lust envy said:


> I'll have to test and see if the turtle beach ps4 chat cable will work with my wired mixamp (as long as the usb isn't plugged into the ps4...just the optical cable). It should function the same as the 5.8. You dont want the usb connected to the ps4, so it wont override chat duties sent to the ps4 controller.
> 
> Problem with the wired Mixamp being that the TB chat cable isn't lengthy, so being tethered between the ps4 controller and Mixamp's controller cable input... well, you need tk be close to the Mixamp. Not an issue with the 5.8, but a definite issue with the wired Mixamp.




His favorite set up is the 1st gen TB DSS with the chat cable that this headset uses.

Here is a picture of the cable that is connected between the DSS and the headset.




Edit: Here's a cheaper one, the headset is back but the cables look good.


----------



## Heil Heir

rc10mike said:


> So what headset are you using?
> 
> The mic cord from your headset goes to the usb dongle.
> 
> ...


 
 I'm using a Plantronics Gamecon 307, which is probably their low end wired gaming headset. Yes, mic cord goes directly to usb dongle (Dongle has a switch, and it is set at mic, instead of line, for whatever that's worth). Jumper cable still doesn't bring voice from usb into headset. I haven't had any feedback issues, just no voice (mine). I can hear everyone else chatting away.


----------



## rc10mike

heil heir said:


> I'm using a Plantronics Gamecon 307, which is probably their low end wired gaming headset. Yes, mic cord goes directly to usb dongle (Dongle has a switch, and it is set at mic, instead of line, for whatever that's worth). Jumper cable still doesn't bring voice from usb into headset. I haven't had any feedback issues, just no voice (mine). I can hear everyone else chatting away.



When you plug in the USB dongle, does the PS4 notification appear saying something like headset detected? If not its probably not a compatible USB dongle.


----------



## Heil Heir

Yes it does. Tested it last night. It seems to think that it is there, and audio comes out, but mic does not work. Same setup worked fine on PS3. I'm tempted to buy another dongle (wish I could find the other Plantronics dongle that I know I own), and see if another works. I can't seem to find anyone on google that has a specific brand that works just fine. YET!


----------



## RommoK

Hi all,
  
 i have a SteelSeries Siberia v2 headset (without the USB soundcard) and i purchased a splitter so that the 2 3.5mm jacks (one for mic and one for audio) could be merged and plugged into the PS4 controller. However, chat functionality still does not work. I was testing it by trying to send a voice message to my friend, and sometimes it even says that there is no microphone connected. Other times, it allows me to record a message but my voice isn't picked up.   This made me the think the splitter was defective, but it works perfectly on my macbook which only has 1 audio jack. Any ideas?
  
 Thanks
  
 Edit: So i tried a party chat with my friend and all he could hear was the PS4 menu audio, not me talking. But, if i unplug the audio cable from the splitter and just leave the mic cable connected, my ps4 still says i have a mic connected but it doesn't pick-up any sound.  So is this a faulty adapter or will the mic on this headset never work on the ps4?


----------



## rc10mike

I'm pretty sure Apple uses a different pin configuration. That could be why it only works on your Mac.


----------



## RommoK

There's a post on the first page where a guy gets his Siberia V2 working on the PS4 with something similar to mine though.


----------



## Fonzarelli47

I gave up trying to make my Dss work with a PC headset so went and purchased TB PX21(£29.99) plugged straight into Dss and works spot on, I suppose the set up I have now is a DPX 21.


----------



## RedHarlow

Hi guys.
  
 This is my first post here on the forums but i really need your help. Like the op I have the same problem with my headset. I can't hear the other people talking.
  
 First of all It's not true that all usb headsets will work on the ps4. Even after the 1.51 firmware update.
  
 On my ps3 I had no problems with my headset. Hooked it up via optical output and got the mic running with a usb sound card.
  
 So that's my set up:
  
 Coolermaster Sirus S headset
 connected via sharkoon sound control unit
 hooked up by the optical output of the ps4
  
 The problem is the mic jack. One problem is that If you connect the headset via usb the console does not recognise the headset. So I used my usb sound card card and the headset works. Like for the ps3 I connected the pink mic cable with the usb sound card. I can talk but I can't hear the other people talking. When I pull the plug of the mic I can hear everyone.
  
 Tried arround in the audio settings. There's the other problem If i select output to headphones all audio I hear nothing.
  
 So then I tried the dumb put the mic in the joypad solution. First of all I hate this solution. The mic cable is too short and wires everywhere. I knew that It would not work so I bought a StarTech.com MUYHSMFF 3.5mm 4-Pin to 2x 3-Pin 3.5mm Headset Splitter Adapter.
  
 Still the same problem I can talk but I can't hear the other people talking. So Is there a solution for this problem? I've read that other people have the same problem. The only way I found to get the voice chat running is If you connect the green front channel cable and the pink mic jack with the usb sound card. The ingame sound sounds like crap because the surround and sub channels are not supported so you use a 5.1 headsets as a stereo headset.


----------



## rc10mike

Yeah, thats the reason I made this thread. For now, us 3.5mm x2 type headset people are stuck plugging both headphones and mic into USB, which works but sounds like crap.


----------



## RedHarlow

rc10mike said:


> Yeah, thats the reason I made this thread. For now, us 3.5mm x2 type headset people are stuck plugging both headphones and mic into USB, which works but sounds like crap.


 
  
 This is the only thread I've found on the internet where people like you have an idea what they are talking about. I wrote on other forums and most people have no clue what they are talking about and none of their solutions worked.
  
 Currently there is only one way to get a 5.1 headset running with voice chat. But why the hell should I use a 5.1 headset as a stereo headset just to chat? So I don't use the voice chat at the moment.
  
 Maybe there's a 5.1 usb soundcard on the market to make the chat work?


----------



## shatteredsoul76

cmarti said:


> His favorite set up is the 1st gen TB DSS with the chat cable that this headset uses.
> 
> Here is a picture of the cable that is connected between the DSS and the headset.
> 
> ...


 
 Sent you a PM about this, have the same set-up and still cant get the mic to work. Thanks!


----------



## rc10mike

redharlow said:


> This is the only thread I've found on the internet where people like you have an idea what they are talking about. I wrote on other forums and most people have no clue what they are talking about and none of their solutions worked.
> 
> Currently there is only one way to get a 5.1 headset running with voice chat. But why the hell should I use a 5.1 headset as a stereo headset just to chat? So I don't use the voice chat at the moment.
> 
> Maybe there's a 5.1 usb soundcard on the market to make the chat work?


 
 Its looks like at this point we just have to sit back and wait for Sony to patch in the audio features that the PS3 had.
  
 Ive thought about the 5.1 USB soundcard before but the problem is all of them are designed for PC which use drivers and software to function correctly. Combine this with the fact that you need Dolby Digital 5.1 as the source audio for Dolby Headphone to function right, who knows what kind of audio you actually get from the USB port...


----------



## cmarti

shatteredsoul76 said:


> Sent you a PM about this, have the same set-up and still cant get the mic to work. Thanks!


 
 I think you don't have quite the same setup, you are using a three pole cable going into the Rocketfish cable, I responded to your pm's.


----------



## shatteredsoul76

Just a quick update for anyone looking into PS4 headsets. I finally received a 4 pole adapter(headset buddy) that I ordered and the mic as well as the headset are now working perfectly fine on the PS4.  Im also using a rocketfish chat cable as pictured above which gives me the option to mute the mic. I think this set-up sounds pretty dang good for a little over $100 and Id prefer them over the $250 Trittons I had on my PS3.


----------



## RedHarlow

shatteredsoul76 said:


> Just a quick update for anyone looking into PS4 headsets. I finally received a 4 pole adapter(headset buddy) that I ordered and the mic as well as the headset are now working perfectly fine on the PS4.  Im also using a rocketfish chat cable as pictured above which gives me the option to mute the mic. I think this set-up sounds pretty dang good for a little over $100 and Id prefer them over the $250 Trittons I had on my PS3.


 
  
 Links were you bought your stuff are apreciated.
  
 My chatcable adapter is not working. Got this one here:
  
 http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-MUYHSMFF-Headset-Splitter-Adapter/dp/B004SP0WAQ/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1388865767&sr=8-1&keywords=StarTech.com+MUYHSMFF


----------



## cmarti

shatteredsoul76 said:


> Just a quick update for anyone looking into PS4 headsets. I finally received a 4 pole adapter(headset buddy) that I ordered and the mic as well as the headset are now working perfectly fine on the PS4.  Im also using a rocketfish chat cable as pictured above which gives me the option to mute the mic. I think this set-up sounds pretty dang good for a little over $100 and Id prefer them over the $250 Trittons I had on my PS3.


 I am glad it worked great, my son loves his setup too.


----------



## rc10mike

shatteredsoul76 said:


> Just a quick update for anyone looking into PS4 headsets. I finally received a 4 pole adapter(headset buddy) that I ordered and the mic as well as the headset are now working perfectly fine on the PS4.  Im also using a rocketfish chat cable as pictured above which gives me the option to mute the mic. I think this set-up sounds pretty dang good for a little over $100 and Id prefer them over the $250 Trittons I had on my PS3.


 

 Just a few questions for you:
 What headset are you using?
 Are you using a Processor? Like the DSS or Mixamp?


----------



## rc10mike

cmarti said:


> I am glad it worked great, my son loves his setup too.


 

 Something doesnt seem right here, can you please post a full diagram of your setup as well as what PS4 settings are used ie; Chat only, all audio, optical, DD, etc..as well as where the headphones and mic plug into.


----------



## cmarti

rc10mike said:


> Something doesnt seem right here, can you please post a full diagram of your setup as well as what PS4 settings are used ie; Chat only, all audio, optical, DD, etc..as well as where the headphones and mic plug into.


 This is the setup: 1st gen TurtleBeach DSS connected to the PS4 via optical, the DSS is powered externally so the PS4 doesn't use it as chat device, then the rocketfish headset cable connected to DSS. From the rocketfish cable the Turtlebeach PS4 chat cable connected to the PS4 controller and the headset used is the 2011 Astro A40 connected to the headphone in of the Rocketfish cable via a four pole connector. (That is what my son uses) 

I just use the Astro 5.8 wireless MixAmp with the Turtlebeach PS4 chat cable and Sennheiser HD558 with the Momentum smartphone cable.

Edit. Will take screenshots of my chat settings and post them tomorrow.


----------



## shatteredsoul76

rc10mike said:


> Just a few questions for you:
> What headset are you using?
> Are you using a Processor? Like the DSS or Mixamp?


 
 Im pretty much running the same set-up as cmarti, please see below.
  
 1st gen Turtlebeach DSS
 Samson SR850 headphopnes
 Zalman ZM-MIC1
 Rocketfish chat cable,this came with a set of headphones that I bought on clearance from Best Buy for $10.
 Headset Buddy 4 pole Y-adapter(splitter)
  
 I have the DSS hooked to a optical cable from the PS4.
 I have a USB mini cable from the PS4 to the DSS to Power it as well as give it the chat audio.
 From there I have the rocketfish chat cable hooked into the headphone out from the DSS.
 The Headset buddy Y splitter plugs into the rocketfish cable.
 Last I have the headset and zalman mic plugged into the Headset buddy splitter.
  
 As far as settings I have the audio set to Optical to get the surround through the DSS.
 When you plug everything up and the USB into the PS4 it will pop up asking who using the headphones and reconize them.
 As far as headphone audio settings I have that on CHAT audio only.
  
 Also there is a newer post on Playstation forum where a guy uses a Logitech USB soundcard for a PC plugged directly into the PS4 and claims to get surround sound as well as chat, he also has a 12 minute vid proving it.


----------



## rc10mike

shatteredsoul76 said:


> Im pretty much running the same set-up as cmarti, please see below.
> 
> 1st gen Turtlebeach DSS
> Samson SR850 headphopnes
> ...


 

 With the Rocketfish cable, are you plugging in the USB and headphone jack, or just the headphone jack into the DSS?


----------



## shatteredsoul76

I have tried both successfully, it depends on how you want to power the rocketfish cable from the PS4 or the DSS is all. I also have an old razr AC that will power the DSS but wont power the rocketfish. I currently have the USB into the DSS to power both if that makes sense.


----------



## RedHarlow

So Is there a solution to get the voice chat running on 5.1 headsets?
  
 Got a coolermaster sirus s(analog) connected with the optical output of the ps4 connected with a sharkoon sound control unit.


----------



## rudyae86

Wait, theres actually a way of getting 5.1 surround sound on a PS4 using a logitech usb sound card? ..can you give us a link please? I wonder how thats possible since usually doesnt work and they are only recognized as a generic usb..


----------



## shatteredsoul76

Ok I just watched the video again and I may have heard him wrong, the USB soundcard is in fact surround sound but Im guessing thats on PC or maybe Xbox. Not sure if it produces surround sound from the PS4, I apologize for posting this wrong. Below is the link with the video.
  
  
http://community.us.playstation.com/t5/PlayStation-General/How-To-Get-Most-Headsets-To-Work-On-PS4/m-p/42648761#U42648761


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I can tell you that usb soundcards hooked up to the PS4 will use generic drivers/basic stereo, AFAIK.


----------



## Zack117

mad lust envy said:


> The controller plug in is useful if your external mic doesn't have a long cable that won't reach the PS4. My dealextreme clip on mic's cable doesn't reach, so it makes sense to use the PS4's port.


 
 That's odd. If I plug my dealextreme clip on mic to the DualShock4-jack, it doesn't recognize it at all. The party icon still says that there's nothing connected. Or do you hook it up with a 4-pole Y-cable?
  
 This wouldn't be as half as bad, if my PS4 was able to split mic input and chat output. For instance: I'd like to use my FiiO E17/E09k instead of my mixamp via optical in, while still being able to party chat. Unfortunately this doesn't work at all, because as soon as I connect the cheap earbud mono-headset which came with the PS4 to use it as a mic-only, the party chat audio not longer mixes with the game sound but goes through the mono-headset of the controller. But I don't want this, as I already have my Beyer 880's on, not to mention how incredibly uncomfortable I am with earbuds. Jeez, even my xbox360 can do that, even though the party chat and game audio mix sounds horrible most of the time.
 Any idea how I could get things work? I just can't find a solution in the ps4-settings for this...


----------



## rc10mike

The patch to make the Sony Pulse Headset work with the PS4 is due to release "early this month" according to some higher-up person at Sony. Hopefully this means we will be able to have the features of the 7 year old PS3.


----------



## RedHarlow

rc10mike said:


> The patch to make the Sony Pulse Headset work with the PS4 is due to release "early this month" according to some higher-up person at Sony. Hopefully this means we will be able to have the features of the 7 year old PS3.


 

 I highly doubt that.
  
 For example the internet browser does not support flash. The ps4 has a lot of missing ps3 features like DLNA. I don't know what Sonys problem is. Sound via optical and voice chat via usb.


----------



## DADDYDC650

So, my Philips X1 and the BoomPro arrived today. I connected the audio jack to my Turtle Beach DSS and the mic to my PS4 controller's audio jack. via a Y cable. The sound is fantastic except I can't get the microphone to work at all. Can anyone provide some assistance? I'm thinking I'm out of luck... 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			




  
 EDIT: I'm out of luck. I need a mixamp.


----------



## cmarti

daddydc650 said:


> So, my Philips X1 and the BoomPro arrived today. I connected the audio jack to my Turtle Beach DSS and the mic to my PS4 controller's audio jack. via a Y cable. The sound is fantastic except I can't get the microphone to work at all. Can anyone provide some assistance? I'm thinking I'm out of luck... :mad:
> 
> EDIT: I'm out of luck. I need a mixamp. :angry_face:


 Does the Phillips X1 comes with a microphone for mobile devises?


----------



## DADDYDC650

cmarti said:


> Does the Phillips X1 comes with a microphone for mobile devises?


 
 No. I replaced the stock cable with the V-MODA BoomPro. It works great with mobile devices.  Music sounded good and the mic was clear using my Samsung Note 3.


----------



## cmarti

Cool, then go back a couple of pages, all you need is the Rocketfish headset cable and the PS4 chat cable.


----------



## RedHarlow

I finally got the voice chat running on my Coolermaster Sirus S. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 I received my usb 5.1 sound card yesterday. Got this one.

 I-tec 5.1 channel audio adapter.


----------



## cmarti

redharlow said:


> I finally got the voice chat running on my Coolermaster Sirus S.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 
 I am curious as to how do you connect this usb card? Does it has an optical input?


----------



## RedHarlow

The usb sound card has no optical input. I plug it in the usb port of the ps4.
 It has following inputs:
 Line In
 Mic In
 Front Audio
 Center/Sub
 Rear Audio
  
 It works perfect with my analog headset


----------



## rudyae86

umm im not sure but that usb doesnt really give 5.1 surround sound and i dont think the ps4 or xbox1 surround sound through usb, as it has been stated before...if anything, this might be more of a pro logic II ? I might be wrong


----------



## rc10mike

redharlow said:


> The usb sound card has no optical input. I plug it in the usb port of the ps4.
> It has following inputs:
> Line In
> Mic In
> ...


 

 Thats one strange headset, but I highly doubt you're getting anything other than stereo from the PS4 USB port, but what does this have to do with using 3.5mm x2 headset with a PS4?


----------



## RedHarlow

rc10mike said:


> Thats one strange headset, but I highly doubt you're getting anything other than stereo from the PS4 USB port, but what does this have to do with using 3.5mm x2 headset with a PS4?


 
 Maybe because the Coolermaster Sirus headset is a 3,5 mm jack headset?


----------



## martb

I'm having problems getting my set up to work on PS4, I have an optical cable going from ps4 to 5.8 tx unit and the official astro USB chat cable going from ps4 front USB to 3.5mm jack on rear of tx unit. And on the rx unit I have V-Moda boompro connected to X1s and into 3.5mm on rx. I can't get chat to work at all but I know my equipment is fine because if I plug it directly into DS4 chat works fine. any help appreciated, Thanks.


----------



## RedHarlow

Got an update guys:
  
 http://www.igameresponsibly.com/2014/01/31/ps4-update-1-6-delayed-coincide-jp-ps4-launch/
  
 Firmware 1.6 will be released on februaray 22nd.
  
 Hopefully this will fix a lot of headset problems. I want optical output and voice chat via usb.


----------



## gamefreak054

redharlow said:


> Got an update guys:
> 
> http://www.igameresponsibly.com/2014/01/31/ps4-update-1-6-delayed-coincide-jp-ps4-launch/
> 
> ...


 
 Yeah a lot of us do. I still do not get sonys move lately by reducing the functionality of the PS4 to less than the PS3.
  
 I am actually shocked that japan does not have the PS4 yet. I do not get that at all. Generally when it comes to Asian gaming companies Japan almost gets everything first.


----------



## RedHarlow

Update will be out tomorrow.


----------



## rc10mike

Finally, the update is coming, its 11:20pm Eastern time here and still dont have it.
  
 Im beginning to get a little worried that the only thing this patch will do is make Sony brand headsets compatible, lets hope they dont screw us other headset folks over with this one...


----------



## gamefreak054

With sony's decisions lately, I have a feeling it will be a lame update. I guess I should try to stay optimistic though.


----------



## RedHarlow

The update is garbage. Fixed nothing for me. Still can't use optical sound and voice chat via usb at the same time.


----------



## cmarti

redharlow said:


> The update is garbage. Fixed nothing for me. Still can't use optical sound and voice chat via usb at the same time.


 
 That is outside their scope, they want you to use the Sony headset.


----------



## rc10mike

Absolute waste of fing time...Thanks Sony, for trying to force people to buy YOUR headset..
  
 As you can see, the update did nothing...for people in relation to this thread.
  
 Wow, being an early adopter is one thing, but man, If I knew the PS4 would only have 1% of the options the PS3 has, I would've probably never got one!!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			







  
 It took them 3 months to add support for their OWN headsets, who knows how long now (if ever) it will take them to add anything else!


----------



## RedHarlow

PS4 it only does less than the ps3.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 Looks like I'm forced to buy the new gold edition headset. Sucks that I can't use voice chat. But I don't want to spend my money on that ****.


----------



## gamefreak054

It kind of seems that less settings are becoming more and more apparent on electronics. It seems like people think less settings is easier to navigate or something.
  
 I had similar troubles with my Wii U and trying to figure out why my processor was only processing Surround Sound for only a couple of games but not for my favorite game. The settings on the Wii U are so user friendly they became useless. So I had to play in stereo.


----------



## rc10mike

Well, for now Im left using my own "Y-Cable Intercept" method (shown in post #7) to use my K702s and Beyerdynamic Mic. AFAIK, its still the only way to get chat to work when using a dual 3.5mm headset setup (ie; headphone w/mic, PC350, PC360, MMX300, ATH-ADG1, etc) to work correctly with the PS4, AND have simulated surround. THAT is the point of this thread.
  
 It works good for the most part, the extra jumper cord gets annoying and Im sure adding a Y-Cable in-line with your headphones doesnt increase SQ. From what I can tell, it doesnt really hurt SQ, I just have to raise the volume since it noticeably decreases when I add in the y-cable.....
  
 Again.....stuff I never had to deal with with PS3..


----------



## RedHarlow

There's only one way to get the 3.5 mm headsets runnuning with voice chat at the same time. Wait for an usb sound card that is compatible with the ps4. Problem is you can't tell which one is compatible.
  
 I tried this one on my ps3. No luck. Maybe this will work on the ps4?


  
  
  
 Maybe someone will release a decoder box or something to get other headsets runnin. People told me that the Astro MixAmp is the way to go.


----------



## rc10mike

You can use any generic USB headset adapter to make a dual 3.5mm headset work with the PS4, just plug in the mic and headphone plugs into an adapter like this:
  




 and then plug it into the PS4 and set it to "All Audio" This setup works, but you will only get stereo sound.


----------



## RedHarlow

Useless If you use a 5.1 headset.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Im not understanding the issue. Depending on what you're using, if you have a Mixamp, you can just use optical audio, and use something like the Turtle Beach ps4 chat cable for voice chat. Works like a charm. Better with a Mixamp 5.8, because the only cord you're running is between the RX unit and the controller.


----------



## RedHarlow

The turtle beach chat cable does not work with other headsets. How should it work with my microfone cable?


----------



## cmarti

mad lust envy said:


> Im not understanding the issue. Depending on what you're using, if you have a Mixamp, you can just use optical audio, and use something like the Turtle Beach ps4 chat cable for voice chat. Works like a charm. Better with a Mixamp 5.8, because the only cord you're running is between the RX unit and the controller.


 
 That is the same thing I ask myself... I have suggested that solution many times... The Turtle Beach ps4 chat cable and MixAmp 5.8 combination works perfectly with the PS4.


----------



## cmarti

redharlow said:


> The turtle beach chat cable does not work with other headsets. How should it work with my microfone cable?


 
 Is your headset designed to work with the Xbox 360? If the answer is yes then yes you can use the TB PS4 chat cable.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

It works with every headset... you just have to plug in the tb ps4 chat cable from the controller to the Mixamp's controller jack. It should also work with the Creative Recon USB.



If using a regular Mixamp, you just make sure the mixamp isnt the default chat device, as the ps4 would then send the chat through the usb, and not the controller. Thts more ideal IF your Mixamp is close to you. If you sit too far, you'll want the chat tl go through the controller, hence the tb ps4 chat cable. Mixamp 5.8 doesn't do usb chat, so you need the tb ps4 chat cable regardless.


----------



## RedHarlow

I use these here:


 My headset is an analog pc headset. It's a 5.1 headset. So the mix amp needs:
 front audio input
 surround input
 ctr/sub input
  
 Problem is that the astro mixamp has not alle these inputs.


----------



## cmarti

redharlow said:


> I use these here:
> 
> My headset is an analog pc headset. It's a 5.1 headset. So the mix amp needs:
> front audio input
> ...


 
 Ok, but does your headset or chat mixer has the 2.5mm port for the Xbox 360 chat cable? If it does then you can use the TB PS4 chat cable.


----------



## RedHarlow

Problem is that the mixamp has no mic jack. So the answer is no.


----------



## jumper

Am I going to run into any connectivity or chat sound quality issues connecting K712 + mic via a Y cable to a 2013 Mixamp's headphone jack and then Mixamp to PS4 via optical (game sound) and USB (chat + power)?  I thought by setting the PS4 'output to headpone' setting to 'chat audio' everything should work correctly and sound great.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

redharlow said:


> Problem is that the mixamp has no mic jack. So the answer is no.




Umm, what the hell? The Mixamp DOES have a mic jack. It comes bundled with an audio/mic y cable that allows use of any standard headset with separate jacks. Have you even looked into it, or are you just throwing wild guesses?


----------



## RedHarlow

mad lust envy said:


> Umm, what the hell? The Mixamp DOES have a mic jack. It comes bundled with an audio/mic y cable that allows use of any standard headset with separate jacks. Have you even looked into it, or are you just throwing wild guesses?


 
 I'm talking about my decoder box buddy. It has no mic jack.  Guess how it worked on my ps3. I used a usb sound card for the mic.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Oh, oh. You wrote Mixamp, which is the name of the actual device I'm referring to.


----------



## JayL

I'm using:
  
 PS4:
  
 Mixamp 5.8, optical cable and usb cable for chat, to the TX
  
 and PC360 headset connected to the RX
  
 works fine for game audio and chat, don't even need the turtle beach cable to the controller, which I bought based on this site but have no need for


----------



## RedHarlow

I've found a a new usb sound card which will probably work. It's the soundcard from the Roccat Cave XTD.
  

  
 It has an optical output. Contacted them to know If I can buy only the soundcard.


----------



## Iron-Buddha

Ok.  So it seems like nothing has been sorted out by the new firmware.  
  
 I'm not terribly interested in getting into discontinued products and work-arounds that may break as I don't have any existing equipment and everything will be purchased new.   So question to the group: (i) Momentum plugged into DS4, OR (ii) Astro A50.
  
 At the moment, I have a Momentum that I got price-matched so it's the same price I can get an A50 for.   I am assuming (and if anyone can confirm, that would be great) that the Momentum into the DS4 is how Sony thought people would use the jack (with smart phone headsets) and that the mic and volume levels are good.  If anyone has used their Momentum on a DS4, any feedback would be appreciated.  I'm mainly curious if you can mute and if the volume controls work.  If it does, I don't see how the Sennheiser Game Zero would be a better buy as I prefer no boom mic.
  
 From a sound experience side, it comes down to Dolby Surround vs. better stereo. But I can't test either of these since the return policies are less than generous (no open box).   

 Simple maths:
 A50 - $150 for the amp/surround functions, $150 for the headphone quality
 Momentum - $399 (in Canada) for headphone quality.
  
 All my other headphones don't have mics and the "add iPhone function to existing headphone" solutions are all a bit of a mess of cables or overly expensive for IEM (if there is a solution to add mic to Heir 5.0 type IEM that would be great but those cables are expensive!).
  
 I figured with the Momentums, I could add a wireless dolby solution down the road when more widely available (although not sure if the integrated mic/headphone plug will work or if you will need a splitter to 3.5mm x2).


----------



## rc10mike

Plugging into the controller sounds like absolute garbage....avoid at ALL COSTS!


----------



## Iron-Buddha

I hear you, but aside from the Mixamp 5.8, which is discontinued, there isn't any stand-alone wireless solution and the A50's seem to be the best integrated wireless solution.   
  
 That or I just wait and hope something new comes up.


----------



## ElectronicTonic

jayl said:


> I'm using:
> 
> PS4:
> 
> ...


Is the chat quality the same via the USB? I have the same setup, except I don't have the Astro PS3/PC USB chat cable yet. Astro is mailing me one now, at least I hope so. I had to talk to quite a few different people to get one. They kept telling me they didn't have anymore.(They've been discontinued for awhile now.)


----------



## rc10mike

I actually really REALLY like the A50s. They worked 100% wireless both audio and chat with PS4 after Astro released updated firmware. They were a little bass heavy at times, but otherwise SQ was great. I ended up selling mine simply because I got tired of charging stuff, plus I already had wired headsets.


----------



## rc10mike

Since I started this thread, a few solutions were found, most notably using MixAmps with a combination of chat cables.
  
 For me on the other hand, I dont have a MixAmp.
  
  
 I use a home theater receiver as my headphone amp *and* as my Dolby Headphone processor. I also have a TB DSS1, but the receiver is superior..the problem I still have is neither of my setups allow chat to work. I can talk, but not be able to hear anyone. I have PC 360 and AKG K702s with Beyerdynamic mic...both 3.5mm x2 setups.
  
  
 So far the only way I can chat is the Y cable method, but It decreases volume (and probably hurts SQ). Im hoping someone else out there understands my setup and could possibly offer some other solutions.
  
 Im set on using the receiver for now something better comes along.


----------



## FlexLikeThat

rc10mike said:


> Since I started this thread, a few solutions were found, most notably using MixAmps with a combination of chat cables.
> 
> For me on the other hand, I dont have a MixAmp.
> 
> ...




I too am in a similar position. 

I wish to use my HD 558s into my Yamaha AV receiver for game audio and then find a way of using a clip on mic for chat audio. As it stands the only way I can achieve this is to use an Astro Mixamp instead of using my receiver. I do not own a Mixamp and neither do I wish to considering I have the Yamaha. If this is the only workaround then I will have to buy a Mixamp but it seems they are out of stock on Astros website. 

I can't win at the moment.


----------



## JayL

Sorry been away.
  
 Chat sounds the same with either the turtle beach cable or the usb cable.  I use the usb, one less cable following me around.


----------



## rc10mike

flexlikethat said:


> I too am in a similar position.
> 
> I wish to use my HD 558s into my Yamaha AV receiver for game audio and then find a way of using a clip on mic for chat audio. As it stands the only way I can achieve this is to use an Astro Mixamp instead of using my receiver. I do not own a Mixamp and neither do I wish to considering I have the Yamaha. If this is the only workaround then I will have to buy a Mixamp but it seems they are out of stock on Astros website.
> 
> I can't win at the moment.


 

 One thing I probably should've mentioned is that not all USB headset adapters are created equal. Im talking about the piece that converts USB into two 3.5mm jacks, one for mic and one for headphones. The one I have, and currently use, is a discontinued Logitech unit.
  
 Ive tried a few others only to find that they all produce noise or the mic level is way too low. So far Ive tried:
 Turtle Beach Amigo ($25): Mic level too low
 Amazon special($3): Terrible mic quality and horrendous hiss
 iLUV($10): Mic level too low
 Soundblaster X-Fi Go Pro($30): Mic level WAY too low
 knock-off Logitech from ebay($7): Work but have a strange background whine
  
 So far, my original Logitech USB headset adapter purchased in 2010 is the one that works the best.


----------



## ElectronicTonic

jayl said:


> Sorry been away.
> 
> Chat sounds the same with either the turtle beach cable or the usb cable.  I use the usb, one less cable following me around.


Thanks,
I'll have mine to try tomorrow.


----------



## slug

I've tried to go through this entire thread but can someone confirm for me what would be best for my setup:
  
 I own a PS4, Astro 2013 Mixamp Pro.... and would like to use one of the 3rd party headphones I already own (Sennheiser HD600, AT M-50, AT A900, Grado SR225) along with an external clip on mic.
  
 I am assuming the best setup to get Surround Sound and Chat through the headphones is:
  
 -Optical and USB from PS4 to Mixamp Pro
 -Headphone and external mic to Astro PC Y-Adapter to Mixamp Pro
  
 Will there be any sound quality loss with this method? Will any external mic work with this and does the jack need to be a 3-pole?
  
 I apologize if this has been answered but the only method that seems to be recommended in this thread is the Turtle Beach 2.5mm to 3.5mm cable connected to the PS4  controller to Mixamp which doesnt make sense to me if I could just use the Y-adapter.


----------



## cmarti

slug said:


> I apologize if this has been answered but the only method that seems to be recommended in this thread is the Turtle Beach 2.5mm to 3.5mm cable connected to the PS4  controller to Mixamp which doesnt make sense to me if I could just use the Y-adapter.


 
 Problem is that the Y-adapter doesn't work. 
  
 Beast headphone would be the Audio Technica, the HD600 impedance is too high for the MixAmp.
  
 The TB PS4 chat cable worked perfectly for me, but I went out and got the Sony Gold headset just for convenience.


----------



## jumper

What about the Y adapter doesn't work?


----------



## slug

cmarti said:


> Problem is that the Y-adapter doesn't work.
> 
> Beast headphone would be the Audio Technica, the HD600 impedance is too high for the MixAmp.
> 
> The TB PS4 chat cable worked perfectly for me, but I went out and got the Sony Gold headset just for convenience.


 
  
 Have you tried the Y-adapter? I have been reading mixed information on whether it actually works or not. These threads confirm that the Y-adapter does indeed work with an external mic:

 http://www.ign.com/boards/threads/is-the-pulse-elite-best-bet-for-ps4.453570739/page-2

 http://forums.astrogaming.com/showthread.php?50072-Astro-mixamp-pro-2013-some-questions
  
 http://forums.astrogaming.com/showthread.php?40061-new-2013-mixamp-pro-working-great
  
  
 But then again I have also seen some people say, like you, that it doesnt work.
  
  
 As for the Mixamp not powering the HD600's... I have tried all my headphones that I've listed above and the HD600's actually sound the best to me straight out of the Mixamp Pro. The volume levels do not get as high as something like the AT M50, but it is still loud enough that I dont have to turn it all the way up for regular use. I could amp the HD600's after the mixamp but I am sufficiently satisfied with the sound quality as is.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

the Mixamp is capably driving 600ohm headphones as well as the HD650 to ear bleeding levels. Not IDEAL by any means, but it can do it. Just don't intriduce voice chat into the mix or the volume output will nosedive. The Mixamp has to drive game audio 100% for headphones like these.


----------



## slug

mad lust envy said:


> the Mixamp is capably driving 600ohm headphones as well as the HD650 to ear bleeding levels. Not IDEAL by any means, but it can do it. Just don't intriduce voice chat into the mix or the volume output will nosedive. The Mixamp has to drive game audio 100% for headphones like these.


 
  
  
 Makes sense to me. I've actually got both the Astro PC Y-Adapter and the Turtle Beach chat cable coming in so I'll be able to try both methods against eachother.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Just in case, I'm speaking of sheer volume output, not driving power. I used the DT990/600ohm as well as the K701 with the Mixamp for a good while, and it got plenty loud (though losing in body and dynamics that good amping provides).

If you plan on chatting (aka having the game/voice knob at less than heavily leaning towards game), you're definitely not gonna get a good volume without an external amp with a high gain, like the E09k or better.


----------



## rc10mike

Just received my Mixamp 5.8 today. Right away, I ran into issues.
  
 First, It looks like I need to buy something the the "Headset Buddy" to get chat to work properly with PS4.
  
 Second, I noticed immediately a slight (very slight) audio delay. Dont remember having this with the A50's.
  
 Third, I had to switch the PS4 to optical and Dolby (Bitstream). My previous setup allowed me to use HDMI/Linear PCM directly to my AVR, which sounds far superior to DD5.1..


----------



## cmarti

rc10mike said:


> First, It looks like I need to buy something the the "Headset Buddy" to get chat to work properly with PS4.


 
 No, you need the PS4 chat cable.


----------



## rc10mike

Pretty sure people are confused at the difference between a y-adapter and a headset adapter. They look the same at a glance, but a headset adapter has a TRRS male end.
  
 For example:
 A standard Y-adapter:
 http://www.amazon.com/RiteAV-293520-3-5mm-Splitter/dp/B000V1O1KS
  
 A headset adapter:
 http://store.sennheiserusa.com/store/sennheis/en_US/pd/ThemeID.10315700/productID.287356600


----------



## rc10mike

I bought the A30 5.8 combo from the Microsoft Store...
  
 I will confirm...here..once and for all:
  
 You DO NOT need the Turtle Beach chat cable to make the Mixamp 5.8 work with the PS4. Again, you do NOT need the chat cable. You do however, need the USB-3.5mm cable (comes with the 5.8) plugged into the PS4 usb port and the other end to the TX.
  
 The Mixamp 5.8 receiver accepts both 3.5mm TRS and 3.5mm TRRS connectors. What this means, is that you can plug in a TRRS headset adapter like this: http://en-de.sennheiser.com/pcv-05   or   a "Headset Buddy"
  
 This would make nearly all 3.5mm x2 headsets work.


----------



## cmarti

rc10mike said:


> I bought the A30 5.8 combo from the Microsoft Store...
> 
> I will confirm...here..once and for all:
> 
> You DO NOT need the Turtle Beach chat cable to make the Mixamp 5.8 work with the PS4. Again, you do NOT need the chat cable. You do however, need the USB-3.5mm cable (comes with the 5.8) plugged into the PS4 usb port and the other end to the TX.


 I had two issues when I did this, 1 - chat volume was VERY low 2 - there was static in the game audio when the USB to 3.5 mm cable was connected to the PS4.

That's why I end up getting the Sony Gold headset which after eq'd with the companion app sounds pretty good and the chat function is perfect.

But that was on software 1.50, so maybe something changed with the updates?


----------



## rc10mike

cmarti said:


> I had two issues when I did this, 1 - chat volume was VERY low 2 - there was static in the game audio when the USB to 3.5 mm cable was connected to the PS4.
> 
> That's why I end up getting the Sony Gold headset which after eq'd with the companion app sounds pretty good and the chat function is perfect.
> 
> But that was on software 1.50, so maybe something changed with the updates?


 

 Ill report back once I receive the Sennheiser PCV-05 Headset Adapter. So far, I havent had any static or low chat issues.


----------



## ElectronicTonic

cmarti said:


> I had two issues when I did this, 1 - chat volume was VERY low 2 - there was static in the game audio when the USB to 3.5 mm cable was connected to the PS4.
> 
> That's why I end up getting the Sony Gold headset which after eq'd with the companion app sounds pretty good and the chat function is perfect.
> 
> But that was on software 1.50, so maybe something changed with the updates?



I just received the Astro USB chat cable, and hooked it up to my old 5.8 hub. The chat volume does seem to be on the low side, but no static. I'm surprised it works with the PS4 at all, considering Astro told me it wouldn't.


----------



## cmarti

electronictonic said:


> I just received the Astro USB chat cable, and hooked it up to my old 5.8 hub. The chat volume does seem to be on the low side, but no static. I'm surprised it works with the PS4 at all, considering Astro told me it wouldn't.


 
  
 See, now if you try to use it like that you will go crazy adjusting the game and chat audio every time someone talks to you. The static may have to do with how sensitive your headphone is, I use the Sennheiser HD558 and it's pretty sensitive.
  
 That is the difference with the PS4 chat cable, the chat volume is strong and solid just like when you chat using the 5.8 MixAmp with your Xbox 360.


----------



## ElectronicTonic

cmarti said:


> See, now if you try to use it like that you will go crazy adjusting the game and chat audio every time someone talks to you. The static may have to do with how sensitive your headphone is, I use the Sennheiser HD558 and it's pretty sensitive.
> 
> That is the difference with the PS4 chat cable, the chat volume is strong and solid just like when you chat using the 5.8 MixAmp with your Xbox 360.


 
 I use Sennheiser PC 360's, so I doubt that would be an issue. I also have the Turtle Beach PS4 chat cable. So I'll do a comparison and see if there's a difference. Unless you're referring to a different chat cable?


----------



## cmarti

electronictonic said:


> I use Sennheiser PC 360's, so I doubt that would be an issue. I also have the Turtle Beach PS4 chat cable. So I'll do a comparison and see if there's a difference. Unless you're referring to a different chat cable?


 
 Yes I was referring to the TB PS4 chat cable.


----------



## Totes Ma Goats

I know the topic of this thread is a bit different than what I am about to ask, so my apologies for that, but as this is one of the most active places that showed up in google when trying to find an answer I thought I try and ask in case someone happens to know.

From my limited understanding, which may very well be wrong, incoming voice chat cannot be heard on optical out, but can only be received through the ds4 3.5mm jack if a compatible headset is plugged into it, or through ps4's usb if a compatible headset is plugged into that...

 If I want to use a usb mic (*not headset*, just mic) does the ps4 still send incoming voicechat to the ds4's 3.5mm jack, or does it cut that off and instead try to send it to usb mic (which has no speakers and would result in me not being able to hear anyone talk)


----------



## RedHarlow

Seriously the ps4 headset compatibility sucks. If you use optical output you can't use the voice chat. I tried just for fun my 5.1 headset and plugged in the cheap ps4 standard headset in to the controller. Even that is not working. What is Sony thinking?


----------



## cmarti

redharlow said:


> Seriously the ps4 headset compatibility sucks. If you use optical output you can't use the voice chat. I tried just for fun my 5.1 headset and plugged in the cheap ps4 standard headset in to the controller. Even that is not working. What is Sony thinking?


 
 You can't power the 5.1 headset through the PS4 USB port, if you do that the PS4 will automatically select the USB chat over the DS4 controller chat.


----------



## RedHarlow

I know, I know. The headset was connected via optical output.


----------



## rc10mike

totes ma goats said:


> I know the topic of this thread is a bit different than what I am about to ask, so my apologies for that, but as this is one of the most active places that showed up in google when trying to find an answer I thought I try and ask in case someone happens to know.
> 
> From my limited understanding, which may very well be wrong, incoming voice chat cannot be heard on optical out, but can only be received through the ds4 3.5mm jack if a compatible headset is plugged into it, or through ps4's usb if a compatible headset is plugged into that...
> 
> If I want to use a usb mic (*not headset*, just mic) does the ps4 still send incoming voicechat to the ds4's 3.5mm jack, or does it cut that off and instead try to send it to usb mic (which has no speakers and would result in me not being able to hear anyone talk)


 
  
 You are right with your assumptions. If you plug in a stand-alone USB mic, you wont be able to hear anyone.
  
 PS4 with no headset: Chat can be heard through HDMI/Optical, but you cant talk..
  
 However, when you plug in for example, a USB mic, the PS4 still directs incomming chat through USB, theres simply no way to direct incomming chat (other people) to HDMI or Optical like you could with PS3.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

rc10mike said:


> I bought the A30 5.8 combo from the Microsoft Store...
> 
> I will confirm...here..once and for all:
> 
> ...




Mine DIDN'T come with one, and neither did my first Mixamp 5.8. So i dunno how you lucked out, but some people may be severely disappointed to find they don't have that. Since Astro no longer SELLS that USB to 3.5mm cable, my only real option IS the Turtle beach PS4 chat cable.

If you could find me a USB to 3.5mm cable (that works), that would be swell. Of course, they can just order the combo and pray it comes with the cable, but they better prepare to order a PS4 chat cable from Turtle beach if not.


----------



## rc10mike

Received the Sennheiser PCV-05 (aka Headset Buddy) today and tried it with my Mixamp 5.8. Chat works without having to have the TB chat cable (provided you have the USB-3.5mm cable attached to the PS4/TX).
  
 I couldnt find a lobby in COD where people had mics (funny isnt it) so I cant comment on chat volume yet.
  
 One thing I absolutely HATE about the Mixamp 5.8 so far is that it the TX doesnt turn on or off automatically like my A50's did. On top of that, when I try to turn off the TX, pressing the power button once does nothing, holding the power button down puts it into "Pair" mode. I end up just pulling the power plug evey time to turn it off. /rant


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

All you have to do is press it down for a moment and it turns off. Not a tap, and not HOLDING. Just press it for a brief moment. A press, not a tap.


----------



## rc10mike

mad lust envy said:


> All you have to do is press it down for a moment and it turns off. Not a tap, and not HOLDING. Just press it for a brief moment. A press, not a tap.


 

 Thanks Ill have to be more patient I guess.
  
 One thing I still notice is a miniscule audio delay using the Mixamp 5.8. I guess you could just imagine it as "sound lagging". Its very small, but after coming from 1.5+ years of wired headset use, I notice it right away. I know this kind of sounds like a Mixamp 5.8 review, but I was hoping the 5.8 would be the problem solver for me and my quest for ultimate sound with PS4.
  
 On a side note, since I finally had a 4-pole headset adapter, I decided to plug directly into the DS4... .... .... ...
  
 It sounded like absolute garbage..horrible, sitting in the sun for 5 days garbage. Overall volume sucked, dynamics sucked, everything SUCKED.
  
 Word of advice for those wanting to plug your headset into the PS4 controller....dont do it!!!
  
 For chat it may be ok, but not for game audio...omg its horrible...


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

What is delayed, the audio coming from the TV or the Mixamp? Like if you put the volume up on the TV, which is heard first?

I hear a delay, but it's so minute, it would only bother me if both TV and Mixamp were playing audio at the same time. Surely not something that would happen under normal circumstances.

Considering how bad most TV are with so much processing that many people don't turn off, the Mixamp audio would still be ahead of the action on screen.


----------



## rc10mike

mad lust envy said:


> What is delayed, the audio coming from the TV or the Mixamp? Like if you put the volume up on the TV, which is heard first?
> 
> I hear a delay, but it's so minute, it would only bother me if both TV and Mixamp were playing audio at the same time. Surely not something that would happen under normal circumstances.
> 
> Considering how bad most TV are with so much processing that many people don't turn off, the Mixamp audio would still be ahead of the action on screen.


 

 The actual audio being transmitted from the 5.8 TX to RX is slightly delayed. I dont have any audio going to the TV.
  
 I can tell because when I shoot a gun (In CoD for example) I hear the gunshot very slightly behind when I pull the trigger. Its not a game-breaking issue by any means, but its noticeable to me. This also leads me to question if I hear footsteps slightly delayed.


----------



## ElectronicTonic

rc10mike said:


> The actual audio being transmitted from the 5.8 TX to RX is slightly delayed. I dont have any audio going to the TV.
> 
> I can tell because when I shoot a gun (In CoD for example) I hear the gunshot very slightly behind when I pull the trigger. Its not a game-breaking issue by any means, but its noticeable to me. This also leads me to question if I hear footsteps slightly delayed.



That's weird. I have both wired and wireless MixAmps and don't have this issue.


----------



## rc10mike

electronictonic said:


> That's weird. I have both wired and wireless MixAmps and don't have this issue.


 

 When I say "slight" delay I really mean it. Its a very small delay.
  
 Ether way, I notice it and it bothers me. I cant even begin to put an actual millisecond estimation on it, but I hear it.
  
 For my best guess, Its probably so small that most players arent affected by it.
  
 FWIW, I dont see any use for the 5.8 on a PS4. Ill have mine up for sale soon.


----------



## Acerackham

If I have a PS4, a DSS and the BoomPro mic along with my K545 headphones, will I be able to set it up without the rocketfish cable? Here in the UK it is nigh impossible to find a cable like that?


----------



## cmarti

acerackham said:


> If I have a PS4, a DSS and the BoomPro mic along with my K545 headphones, will I be able to set it up without the rocketfish cable? Here in the UK it is nigh impossible to find a cable like that?


 
 The Rocketfish cable requires you to connect the headphone and the microphone vial a four pole 3.5mm.  Yes you can use it but you will need the headset buddy.


----------



## Acerackham

I see, im unable to get a Rocketfish cable here in Scotland. So would I be able to plug the headset buddy directly into the headphone slot of the mixamp and still get sound and mic capabilities without the Rocketfish cable? As far as I can tell the Rocketfish is just used to control muting the mic or does it do something else?


----------



## cmarti

acerackham said:


> I see, im unable to get a Rocketfish cable here in Scotland. So would I be able to plug the headset buddy directly into the headphone slot of the mixamp and still get sound and mic capabilities without the Rocketfish cable? As far as I can tell the Rocketfish is just used to control muting the mic or does it do something else?


 
 You only need the Rocketfish cable is you own the TurtleBeach DSS, for the Astro MixAmp you would need the Turtlebeach PS4 chat chat cable.


----------



## Acerackham

OK, will probably get DSS due to price, will try see if an alternative to the Rocketfish cable is available here. So essentially if I can't get the Rocketfish cable I can hear the sound but can't use the mic?


----------



## cmarti

acerackham said:


> OK, will probably get DSS due to price, will try see if an alternative to the Rocketfish cable is available here. So essentially if I can't get the Rocketfish cable I can hear the sound but can't use the mic?


 
 Exactly, another cable that you can use is the Tritton detonator cable.


----------



## Acerackham

cmarti said:


> Exactly, another cable that you can use is the Tritton detonator cable.




Okay, if the Tritton Detonator cable is definitely compatible with the DSS and BoomPro mic I will look into getting that as that's available here. 

Thanks for your help, much appreciated.


----------



## Acerackham

OK, will look in to getting the Tritton Detonator cable if it will definitely work for mic capabilities. Thank's very much for your help


----------



## cmarti

acerackham said:


> OK, will look in to getting the Tritton Detonator cable if it will definitely work for mic capabilities. Thank's very much for your help


 No problem, two things. Don't power the DSS of the PS4 USB port and use the headset buddy adapter because you will need to connect the headset and microphone via a four pole connector to the Tritton cable.


----------



## Acerackham

cmarti said:


> No problem, two things. Don't power the DSS of the PS4 USB port and use the headset buddy adapter because you will need to connect the headset and microphone via a four pole connector to the Tritton cable.


 
 Great, hopefully have this set up by the end of the coming week. Not to be a bother, but my brother was looking into the mixamp option and had a question to verify the set up. Have you got your 5.8 mixamp wired like so;
  
 TX unit to optical and usb port of ps4
 Headphones to headphone port of RX unit
 RX unit to ps4 controller via turtle beach ps4 chat cable? And does that adequately provide sound and mic?
  
 Thank you again, this is all new to me


----------



## cmarti

acerackham said:


> Great, hopefully have this set up by the end of the coming week. Not to be a bother, but my brother was looking into the mixamp option and had a question to verify the set up. Have you got your 5.8 mixamp wired like so;
> 
> TX unit to optical and usb port of ps4
> Headphones to headphone port of RX unit
> ...


 
 TX unit to optical and usb port of ps4 <- No, just optical and powered using AC power adapter.
 Headphones to headphone port of RX unit <- Yes, but using four pole connector for microphone and headphone.
 RX unit to ps4 controller via turtle beach ps4 chat cable? <- Yes, this is necessary.
  
 And does that adequately provide sound and mic? <- Perfect sound, loud and clear.


----------



## Acerackham

cmarti said:


> TX unit to optical and usb port of ps4 <- No, just optical and powered using AC power adapter.
> Headphones to headphone port of RX unit <- Yes, but using four pole connector for microphone and headphone.
> RX unit to ps4 controller via turtle beach ps4 chat cable? <- Yes, this is necessary.
> 
> And does that adequately provide sound and mic? <- Perfect sound, loud and clear.




That's great, thank you very much!


----------



## RedHarlow

So any chances that someone will develop a mixamp in the future to fix the ps4 headset chat problems? It can't be that difficult. I just need a mixamp for front, surround CTR/sub and one for the microfone.
  
 But all mixamps don't have a microfone jack. I use the coolermaster sirus s btw.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

ALL Astro Mixamps have a microphone jack... its a hybrid, that is meant for 4 pole plugs, and if you need a separate audio and chat input, that's why you get the female Y adapter that connects to the Mixamp.


----------



## RedHarlow

mad lust envy said:


> ALL Astro Mixamps have a microphone jack... its a hybrid, that is meant for 4 pole plugs, and if you need a separate audio and chat input, that's why you get the female Y adapter that connects to the Mixamp.


 

 The Astro Mixamp is useless for my headset. It's because my headset is not a virtual surround sound headset.


----------



## cmarti

redharlow said:


> The Astro Mixamp is useless for my headset. It's because my headset is not a virtual surround sound headset.


 So, it's not a stereo headset?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

redharlow said:


> The Astro Mixamp is useless for my headset. It's because my headset is not a virtual surround sound headset.




What does that mean? There shouldn't be any need for a virtual surround headset with the Mixamp. The Mixamp takes ANY headphone or headset that has two standard drivers, and turns it into vitual surround. ANY. I fail to see how it's useless to any headset, unless the headset has a lot of crappy speakers jammed into the cup. The so-called real surround.

Hell, even if it was a virtual surround headset (like the Sony playstation branded headsets), those have their own virtual surround, but you can turn off that virtual surround, and hook them up to the Mixamp and get Dolby Headphone.

As long as your headphone has a standard 3.5mm plug, it will work. Even if they are true surround, the Mixamp will use those headphone's main two speakers.

You can even use crappy dollar store headphones.


----------



## RedHarlow

mad lust envy said:


> What does that mean? There shouldn't be any need for a virtual surround headset with the Mixamp. The Mixamp takes ANY headphone or headset that has two standard drivers, and turns it into vitual surround. ANY. I fail to see how it's useless to any headset, *unless the headset has a lot of crappy speakers jammed into the cup. The so-called real surround.*
> 
> Hell, even if it was a virtual surround headset (like the Sony playstation branded headsets), those have their own virtual surround, but you can turn off that virtual surround, and hook them up to the Mixamp and get Dolby Headphone.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yep that's the reason why the Astro Mix Amp is useless for me.


----------



## Totes Ma Goats

rc10mike said:


> a simple 2ch audio mixer is the best way to combine 2 separate audio sources into 1 output. Im going to try it and see how it goes. It will allow me to adjust game volume and chat volume independently, sort of like a Astro Mixamp


 

 Yeah  I'm probably going to have resort to getting myself a cheap audio mixer if I want to use a USB mic and still get Dolby Surround.

 That said, is the sound quality/processing of the available 'gaming' Dolby processors (Astro Mixamp/TB DSS2/Etc) all pretty much the same? Looking for what I should throw into the 'Dolby' slot below, and would a setup like below allow me to hear everything (game+chat) through my preferred headphones? Seems like it should, but then again I'm extremely sleep deprived right now, so I might be missing something glaringly obvious.


----------



## RedHarlow

I tried to get the mic runnin with the joypad. I can record voice messages without problems but when I'm ingame I can't hear anyone talking.
  
 I use this device here. Pluged the microfone jack with this dapter and into the joypad.
  
 http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-MUYHSMFF-Headset-Splitter-Adapter/dp/B004SP0WAQ


----------



## rc10mike

redharlow said:


> I tried to get the mic runnin with the joypad. I can record voice messages without problems but when I'm ingame I can't hear anyone talking.
> 
> I use this device here. Pluged the microfone jack with this dapter and into the joypad.
> 
> http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-MUYHSMFF-Headset-Splitter-Adapter/dp/B004SP0WAQ


 

 That adapter should work. What headset are you using?
  
 Also, make sure you set the PS4 to "ALL AUDIO"


----------



## rc10mike

totes ma goats said:


> Yeah  I'm probably going to have resort to getting myself a cheap audio mixer if I want to use a USB mic and still get Dolby Surround.
> 
> That said, is the sound quality/processing of the available 'gaming' Dolby processors (Astro Mixamp/TB DSS2/Etc) all pretty much the same? Looking for what I should throw into the 'Dolby' slot below, and would a setup like below allow me to hear everything (game+chat) through my preferred headphones? Seems like it should, but then again I'm extremely sleep deprived right now, so I might be missing something glaringly obvious.


 
  
 I tried the Mixer and wasnt too impressed with the SQ, there was too much hiss. I used a Rolls MX22s mixer. It was the only one I could find for the job at an "ok" price..
  
 EDIT: I noticed you have an amp AFTER the mixer, in this case, it would probably work, you would be able to keep the mixer level low. Your diagram is probably the only "correct" way to use a stereo headphone with surround processing along with having a mic on the PS4....
  
 Dolby Headphone by itself will sound exactly the same, but its the actual device that will determine the overall sound quality. On a side not, the DSS1 used Dolby Headphone but the DSS2 does not.


----------



## RedHarlow

rc10mike said:


> That adapter should work. What headset are you using?
> 
> Also, make sure you set the PS4 to "ALL AUDIO"


 
  
 Coolermaster Sirus S.
  
 Problem is If set All Audio I get no Sound. I have to set to Chat Audio. The headset is connected via optical.


----------



## rc10mike

redharlow said:


> Coolermaster Sirus S.
> 
> Problem is If set All Audio I get no Sound. I have to set to Chat Audio. The headset is connected via optical.


 
 Makes sense now, the reason you cant hear anyone is because as soon as you plug into the controller, it Automatically takes over as the chat device.
  
 What this means is that BOTH incoming chat (other players) as well as out-going chat (your voice) will be sent through the controller. Same thing happens when you try to connect a USB mic. This is the sole reason I made this thread. The PS3 could send incoming chat (other players) through optical (so you can hear it in your headphones) while at the same time allowing you to use a USB mic. The PS4 in its current state cant...sad IMO.


----------



## Totes Ma Goats

rc10mike said:


> I tried the Mixer and wasnt too impressed with the SQ, there was too much hiss. I used a Rolls MX22s mixer. It was the only one I could find for the job at an "ok" price..
> 
> EDIT: I noticed you have an amp AFTER the mixer, in this case, it would probably work, you would be able to keep the mixer level low. Your diagram is probably the only "correct" way to use a stereo headphone with surround processing along with having a mic on the PS4....


 

 Mm yeah was considering a Rolls mixer since the Rolls mute switch I'm using is built like a tank (even if it looks like it was made in the 90's), but guess I should sink some time into googling around to see if there are any other cheap mixers that have a good rep, as far as introducing very little noise goes (even if the headphone amp should help me avoid that issue).

 But for now I'm still playing with some crapalicious $20 walmart headphones in stereo mode through a Shure X2U mic adapter. Can't wait til I finally decide on what headphones to get so that I can stop torturing my ears


----------



## RedHarlow

rc10mike said:


> Makes sense now, the reason you cant hear anyone is because as soon as you plug into the controller, it Automatically takes over as the chat device.
> 
> What this means is that BOTH incoming chat (other players) as well as out-going chat (your voice) will be sent through the controller. Same thing happens when you try to connect a USB mic. This is the sole reason I made this thread. The PS3 could send incoming chat (other players) through optical (so you can hear it in your headphones) while at the same time allowing you to use a USB mic. The PS4 in its current state cant...sad IMO.


 
 Yeah but the Tritton AX Pro use the same connection but the chat works.


----------



## rc10mike

redharlow said:


> Yeah but the Tritton AX Pro use the same connection but the chat works.


 

 If this is true, it means the AX Pro has the ability to handle both in/out chat through USB. Some headsets are setup different internally meaning that some will work and some wont. Even if they have the same connections.


----------



## Cole Doe

Hi Guys
  
 New here, first post. 
 I was browsing the internet trying to find some answers and came across this forum.
 Forgive me if I am being repetitive here, which I am sure I am. I read through the first few pages of this thread but not all 15.
 I was hoping I could get some advice/direct answers because all of the different information is confusing and hard to sift through.
  
 I am about to buy my first pair of decent headphones for game immersion. I have a nice 5.1 speaker system but I want to add headphones to my set up now. I bought the ps gold headset and quickly realized the sound quality was not going to meet my standards so now I'm on an audio quest for proper headphones.
 I am having trouble deciding on pair but I think I am between the m50x and dt770 80. But that is a separate conversation. 
  
 I've realized I will need a sound processor for my ps3 and ps4 to have virtual surround with my new headphones. I am looking at the original DSS and the Mix amp pro 2013.
 I wanted to ask a couple direct questions for clarification's sake regarding the set up and functional of those two devices.  
  
 - The mix amp pro will be able to provide game audio and chat via separate mic correct?
 - Can this be done via the y adapter in the mixamps 3.5 jack or will I need to buy a separate usb adapter and plug it into the mixamp?
 - Will the dss provide chat and audio using a y adapter either in the 3.5 or usb, or is the dss a no go?
 - Can either or both of these devices be powered by plugging the usb into an ac adapter and into the wall as opposed to plugging into the console?
 - Would you recommend one over the other?
  
 Thanks in advance!
 Cole


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Mixamp via USB to ps3/ps4 for chat. Optical for audio.

Y female adapter, headphones and mic plugs into that, which plugs into the Mixamp's sole 3.5mm jack.

Change the settings on the playstaion, you're done.

If youre far away from the console, you're gonna need a really long usb and optical cable so that you can keep the Mixamp near you. Either that or leave the Mixamp near the console and use an extension cable for your headphones, and you'll have to get up to adjust the Mixamp.

This is why I use the Mixamp 5.8.


----------



## Cole Doe

Thanks Mad.
 I did some research on the 5.8, I see your point. It seems I'd just need to get a 2.5m to 3.5m adapter and use the xbox chat cable for it work, but the 5.8's are impossible to find (the pro's availability isn't much better, but I did find it on bestbuy). I'm only about 6-7 feet from my tv. I'm expecting the headphone and microphone cable to reach, but I hadn't considered that I will be up and down to adjust the mixamp.
  
 So, the DSS? That's a no go right? That cannot do chat on the sony consoles?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The DSS is the same in that its a device that needs to be close to you...

And dss only does chat for turtle beach headsets.

If you look at Microsofts store, I believe they still have Mixamp 5.8s...


----------



## Cole Doe

Thanks so much. 
 I just checked the Microsoft store. I only see them bundled with a30/a40's.


----------



## Cole Doe

Hmm I just thought of another question. If I am able to get a 5.8, I know the 2.5  to 3.5 adapter cable will fix chat for ps4... but what about ps3? Will chat work on that?


----------



## Cole Doe

Yea I think I answered my own question. It always worked (with a 3.5m Y adapter) because of a link between the usb/power on the receiver and a usb port on the ps3, it was only the ps4 that needed a patch job, right? Sorry, it's taking me a minute but I think I'm getting it...
 Now to find a 5.8....


----------



## cmarti

mad lust envy said:


> The DSS is the same in that its a device that needs to be close to you...
> 
> And dss only does chat for turtle beach headsets.
> 
> If you look at Microsofts store, I believe they still have Mixamp 5.8s...


 
 My son uses his with the PS4 and chat works great, you need this cable:


----------



## Cole Doe

If I can only find the 5.8 bundled with an A30, is it worth it to spend $180 in order to have the 5.8? Maybe I could just sell the A30 alone $50ish?


----------



## cmarti

cole doe said:


> If I can only find the 5.8 bundled with an A30, is it worth it to spend $180 in order to have the 5.8? Maybe I could just sell the A30 alone $50ish?


 
 Have you considered eBay?


----------



## Cole Doe

cmarti said:


> Have you considered eBay?


 
 Oh yes, that was my first stop. There is one open auction up to $100 already and that is used, but no buy it now options outside of the a30 bundle that I can find


----------



## cmarti

The other day I saw one selling for $70 on Orlando Craigslist, if it wasn't because I already own one I would have buyed it. The 5.8 MixAmp is a fine piece of audio equipment.


----------



## Cole Doe

cole doe said:


> Yea I think I answered my own question. It always worked (with a 3.5m Y adapter) because of a link between the usb/power on the receiver and a usb port on the ps3, it was only the ps4 that needed a patch job, right? Sorry, it's taking me a minute but I think I'm getting it...
> Now to find a 5.8....



Ugh I think I am wrong about this. The cable that allowed chat on the ps3 is discontinued and not available anywhere. The fix seems to be only for the ps4 , as it connects to the controller. Can someone confirm that chat on the ps3 won't be possible with the 5.8?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Not possible with the 5.8 unless you have the incredibly rare and hard PS3 chat cable that is usb on one side, and I believe 3.5mm on the other. It HAS to be Astro's chat cable, not any other.

I'm still in search of one so I can be completely wireless on my PS4, asides from the Headphone cable connecting to the Rx unit.


----------



## RedHarlow

One question If you use pc headsets with virtual surround sound via usb you only get stereo sound not virtual surround sound right?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

If you mean on the ps4, then NO VIRTUAL SURROUND VIA USB, WHATSOEVER for pc headsets, sound cards, etc.

Only the PS4 Playstation gold headset does this. Not sure if the Playstation pulse gets it via usb.

Anything else that connects to the ps4 via usb only gets stereo ONLY.


----------



## Cole Doe

mad lust envy said:


> Not possible with the 5.8 unless you have the incredibly rare and hard PS3 chat cable that is usb on one side, and I believe 3.5mm on the other. It HAS to be Astro's chat cable, not any other.
> 
> I'm still in search of one so I can be completely wireless on my PS4, asides from the Headphone cable connecting to the Rx unit.


 
 Earlier in the thread I thought someone was saying that on the ps3 they were able to use their headphones through their receiver (with a dolby headphone jack) and their separate mic plugged into a usb stereo/mic adapter in ps3. I just wanted to confirm that this set up would not provide game audio and chat when pushing game through the mixamp 5.8 (opposed to receiver). If not, what would  the issue be there? Would you not be able to hear the chat in the headphones?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The receiver is getting audio through hdmi, which like optical digital, gets Dolby Digital. Usb does not. AGAIN. NOT USB. Usb is stereo only, and/or grabbing chat audio. Thats it.

The 5.8 can only grab game chat from its proprietary chat input on the back of the unit. You need the ps3 chat cable which is incredibly rare, and MAY not come with the Mixamp 5.8 itslef. I have bought two brand new 5.8s, and neither had that cable, but apparently some people have gotten the cable with the 5.8.

Aside from that, you can use a generic usb soundcard (my xonar u3 works), and hook up a cable between that and the 5.8 rx unit's chat input. Thats going to be one hell of a long cable between the ps3 and 5.8s rx unit.

All in all, a big hassle to try and chat while using the 5.8 without the ps3 chat cable. On ps4, its much easier as all you need is something like the ps4 turtle beach chat cable between the controller and the 5.8's rx unit.


----------



## Cole Doe

mad lust envy said:


> The receiver is getting audio through hdmi, which like optical digital, gets Dolby Digital. Usb does not. AGAIN. NOT USB. Usb is stereo only, and/or grabbing chat audio. Thats it.


 
 I feel stupid because I am having a hard time following, and I'm sorry if its frustrating.  I just thought all the posts I read indicated that the ps3 could handle chat via usb and game sound via hdmi/optical at the same time. I mean that is true right? If I wasn't using a mixamp and just used my headphones through my receiver I could hear game audio through them and chat through a usb stereo splitter right? So I guess the only reason that same split set up wouldn't work with a mixamp is because of it's proprietary nature and thats that yea?
  
 I'm wondering if the rare ps3 chat cable is only found in the bundles and not with the stand alone 5.8's. I just checked a couple ebay auctions and the used bundled a30 sets seem to have the cable.


----------



## RedHarlow

cole doe said:


> I feel stupid because I am having a hard time following, and I'm sorry if its frustrating.  I just thought all the posts I read indicated that the ps3 could handle chat via usb and game sound via hdmi/optical at the same time. I mean that is true right?


 
 That is true. Something that the ps4 can't do.


----------



## Cole Doe

redharlow said:


> That is true. Something that the ps4 can't do.


 
 Yea so see I am really confused why the same wouldn't be true if I was using a mixamp for my game audio instead of my receiver. In theory shouldn't it not matter and work the same way?


----------



## RedHarlow

Only to clarify. On the ps3 you can get sound via optical and voice chat via usb at the same time. On the ps4 you can't do both at the same time. That's the reason why the ps4 headset compatibilities are a joke. Problem is that Sony sees no need to fix or update it. Maybe they want everyone to buy the new Gold Headset? I don't know.


----------



## Cole Doe

redharlow said:


> Only to clarify. On the ps3 you can get sound via optical and voice chat via usb at the same time. On the ps4 you can't do both at the same time. That's the reason why the ps4 headset compatibilities are a joke. Problem is that Sony sees no need to fix or update it. Maybe they want everyone to buy the new Gold Headset? I don't know.


 
 I understood, my previous post was specifically talking about the ps3 only and why mic to usb splitter would not work with a mixamp but it will with a receiver. I just don't understand the difference between those two situations
  
 Man this stuff is confusing and convoluted. 
  
 And yes, of course sony just wants you to buy the gold headset. Which I did. Then promptly returned. The sound quality just isn't good enough.


----------



## RedHarlow

So I realised that their is no chance of getting my voice chat running. I would like to know If there is just a microfone that I can connect with my dualshock 4 controller or better in ears than the included ones from the ps4.


----------



## Cole Doe

redharlow said:


> So I realised that their is no chance of getting my voice chat running. I would like to know If there is just a microfone that I can connect with my dualshock 4 controller or better in ears than the included ones from the ps4.


 
 If I understand everything correctly, you can connect any headset and any mic into the ds4 using a y 3.5 splitter. Chat and game audio will work just fine. You just won't have surround sound. If you want surround sound you need a mixamp.
 An example of a mic that you can use: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00029MTMQ/ref=ox_sc_act_title_1?ie=UTF8&psc=1&smid=A3G4Z7JJ34B7QN


----------



## rc10mike

I will just say this now..
  
 A 3.5mm Y-Adapter IS NOT the same thing as a 3.5mm headset adapter. They look almost the same, but they do completely different things.
  
 A 3.5mm Y-Adapter simply allows you to plug two pairs of headphones in to 1 ipod for example..
  
 A 3.5mm Headset Adapter allows you to connect a mic and headphones in to the DS4 for example..
  
 YES, with a headset adapter, you can connect any headphone and any mic you want to the DS4 and it will work. Same thing with the Mixamp, you will need 3.5mm headset adapter, NOT a standard 3.5mm Y-Adapter.
  
  
 Just wanted to make that clear.
  
 That being said, even though a 3.5mm headset adapter will allow you to plug any headphone/mic combo you like into the DS4, the overall quality is horrible, so I dont recommend it.


----------



## RedHarlow

Can I Use the *V-MODA BoomPro Gaming with my current set up?*
  
 I want to use my coolermaster sirus s via optical and plug in the v-moda boom pro gaming into the controller. Will It work?


----------



## ExpatinJapan

A lil help please:
  


expatinjapan said:


> PS4 audio help.
> 
> Audio output Troubles with headphones.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Yes,  have selected optical as preferred, bitstream etc etc.
  
 Thanks in advance
 regards
 expat


----------



## rc10mike

redharlow said:


> Can I Use the *V-MODA BoomPro Gaming with my current set up?*
> 
> I want to use my coolermaster sirus s via optical and plug in the v-moda boom pro gaming into the controller. Will It work?


 

 No, you wont be able to hear anyone talk. You will be able to talk to then though...


----------



## benbenkr

I've told Sony repeatedly and have also said this a few times on MLE's thread: bluetooth support for most (if not all) devices will fix everything, which was precisely what the PS3 did.
  
 On the PS3, all I had was a clip-on bluetooth mic/headset and just a single cable from my headphone to the amp. It was simple, it worked very well and there were no niggling issues. But instead the backwater PS4 couldn't do this, for whatever bloody reason. I've e-mailed a few of my contacts over at Sony about this and really, there's nothing they can do at the moment due to the plate being full with other more "important" features that will be introduced in their firmware roadmap.
  
 Basically, we're SOL until Sony says so.


----------



## RedHarlow

rc10mike said:


> No, you wont be able to hear anyone talk. You will be able to talk to then though...


 
 That sucks. But thanks for the response. Saved a few bucks.


----------



## RedHarlow

So don't expect any fixes regarding our sound problems. This are the firmware 1.7 updates:


----------



## Acerackham

I recieved the BoomPro Mic and it appears it does not fit with my 2.5mm AKG K545s, is there any small adapter for this or will I have to purchase a different mic?


----------



## RedHarlow

So I've found a headset where you can get sound via optical and connect the headset via a chat cable with the ds4 and the voice chat is working. Don't know how this is possible.
  
http://www.sharkoon.com/sites/default/files/ddblock/nid-2267/images/manual_int_ps4_14182.pdf
  
 If I try this solution with my headset I can't hear anyone talking.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

acerackham said:


> I recieved the BoomPro Mic and it appears it does not fit with my 2.5mm AKG K545s, is there any small adapter for this or will I have to purchase a different mic?




Amazon, type in 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter. See if it works.


----------



## RedHarlow

I guess someone has to start a petition on playstation blog share. Otherwise Sony will never fix this headset problems.


----------



## Cole Doe

I have a question about the mixamp set up. I didn't want to start a new thread given that this seems to be the right audience, though it is somewhat off topic.
 I was just wondering if I should be running the mixamp through my onkyo receiver? Would my receiver be acting as am amp in that scenario? I was originally planning on going from the PS directly to the mixamp and then to the headphones (DT 770 80's is what I plan to purchase).


----------



## rc10mike

cole doe said:


> I have a question about the mixamp set up. I didn't want to start a new thread given that this seems to be the right audience, though it is somewhat off topic.
> I was just wondering if I should be running the mixamp through my onkyo receiver? Would my receiver be acting as am amp in that scenario? I was originally planning on going from the PS directly to the mixamp and then to the headphones (DT 770 80's is what I plan to purchase).


 

 It could probably work. Do you mean as in running a 3.5mm - RCA cable from the Mixamp to the Receiver, then plugging the headphones into the receiver?
  
 Since the signal coming OUT of the Mixamp is already processed with Dolby Headphone, the receiver should simply pass it through as analog stereo..
  
 Give it a shot! All you really need is that 3.5-RCA cable.


----------



## Cole Doe

rc10mike said:


> It could probably work. Do you mean as in running a 3.5mm - RCA cable from the Mixamp to the Receiver, then plugging the headphones into the receiver?
> 
> Since the signal coming OUT of the Mixamp is already processed with Dolby Headphone, the receiver should simply pass it through as analog stereo..
> 
> Give it a shot! All you really need is that 3.5-RCA cable.


 
 I do have a 3.5 to RCA laying around, but I was thinking optical out of Ps3/4 to optical in on the mixamp then out of mixamp and into the receiver. I have no idea how to actually make that all work when my receiver currently receives the audio and video for both the ps3 and ps4 via hdmi input (separate hdmi inputs for each console). 
 I'm also wondering how big of a pita it would be to switch the mixamp from ps3 to ps4 in this scenario, which I do often.
 I'm wondering if it worked would the sound quality of the onkyo be better than getting something like an e11 and running the mixamp into that. If not, maybe the ease of the set up would be worth the extra $ for a little portable amp.
  
 Audio is complicated!


----------



## rc10mike

cole doe said:


> I do have a 3.5 to RCA laying around, but I was thinking optical out of Ps3/4 to optical in on the mixamp then out of mixamp and into the receiver. I have no idea how to actually make that all work when my receiver currently receives the audio and video for both the ps3 and ps4 via hdmi input (separate hdmi inputs for each console).
> I'm also wondering how big of a pita it would be to switch the mixamp from ps3 to ps4 in this scenario, which I do often.
> I'm wondering if it worked would the sound quality of the onkyo be better than getting something like an e11 and running the mixamp into that. If not, maybe the ease of the set up would be worth the extra $ for a little portable amp.
> 
> Audio is complicated!


 
 That setup wont work. The optical out on the Mixamp is just a pass-through meaning it will not deliver Dolby Headphone to your receiver.
  
 That being said, the headphone out on your receiver MAY be more powerful than the output on the Mixamp. My guess is you probably wont hear a huge difference, but If you want to try it, you will have to use the 3.5-RCA cable. You would also have to select that RCA input with your receiver.
  
 Audio isnt really that hard once you can visualize the "flow" of everything.


----------



## Cole Doe

rc10mike said:


> That setup wont work. The optocal out on the Mixamp is just a pass-through meaning it will not deliver Dolby Headphone to your receiver.
> 
> That being said, the headphone out on your receiver MAY be more powerful than the output on the Mixamp. My guess is you probably wont hear a huge difference, but If you want to try it, you will have to use the 3.5-RCA cable. You would also have to select that RCA input with your receiver.
> 
> Audio isnt really that hard once you can visualize the "flow" of everything.


 
 Thank you.
 So I will ask a dumb question now, given this info.. why would anyone want to pass the mixamp through a reciever? I mean why is that even an option on the mixamp? It seems doing so defeats the purpose of the mixamp?
  
 With this info I am thinking maybe I will actually just get a separate amp for the mixamp. Do you have any opinion on something like the e11?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Mixamp 3.5mm to receiver = good to go.


----------



## Cole Doe

rc10mike said:


> You would also have to select that RCA input with your receiver.


 
 I don't understand how to do this when the hdmi is currently carrying audio and video to the input on the receiver.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The PS3 and PS4 have audio settings that allow audio to go through multiple sources. However, you have a main source which will have all the goodies, and the rest will have standard 2 channel PCM/stereo. So if you set the PS3/PS4 to set the optical out as your main device (for the Mixamp to get the Dolby Digital), the HDMI will only get stereo.


----------



## rc10mike

You have to set the receiver to accept HDMI for just video and then RCA for audio. Most receivers can do this.





cole doe said:


> I don't understand how to do this when the hdmi is currently carrying audio and video to the input on the receiver.


----------



## SonnyA85

mad lust envy said:


> Not possible with the 5.8 unless you have the incredibly rare and hard PS3 chat cable that is usb on one side, and I believe 3.5mm on the other. It HAS to be Astro's chat cable, not any other.
> 
> I'm still in search of one so I can be completely wireless on my PS4, asides from the Headphone cable connecting to the Rx unit.


 
 have you found a solution?
  
 does using a logitech USB to 3.5mm work with a splitter?
  
 e.g. you get the USB with 2 x 3.5mm jacks (one for mic and one for voice chat), then use a splitter to combine them into 1 input into the transmitter.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

I dunno. And I haven't been looking.


----------



## SonnyA85

Well I've decided the best thing to do is just use the MIXAMP as a wireless surround sound DAC/AMP for my headphones.
  
 Then use the DS4 controller with the earpiece underneath the headphones for voice chat.
  
 I have the chat cable and a separate mic but having a cable from the DS4 to the receiver and then another 2 cables coming out the receiver is just dumb, it's supposed to be wireless.
  
 PS4 is just complete garbage in terms of flexibility in terms of connectivity, why they cannot allow us to just plug in a mic only to the DS4 and allow voice chat to go through optical at the same time is plain stupid. Hope Sony fix it but I think they are trying to push their own first party products which are poor in terms of SQ.


----------



## rc10mike

sonnya85 said:


> Well I've decided the best thing to do is just use the MIXAMP as a wireless surround sound DAC/AMP for my headphones.
> 
> Then use the DS4 controller with the earpiece underneath the headphones for voice chat.
> 
> ...


 

 Lol, I thought about doing that too! I decided that It would probably hinder my hearing of footsteps and other sounds on whatever ear I tried it in. Never actually tried it though...
  
 Agree 100% that the PS4 sucks for connectivity.


----------



## Cole Doe

rc10mike said:


> You have to set the receiver to accept HDMI for just video and then RCA for audio. Most receivers can do this.


 
 If my receiver does this, I can't figure out how.


----------



## cmarti

cole doe said:


> If my receiver does this, I can't figure out how.


 
 Do you have the owners manual?


----------



## Cole Doe

cmarti said:


> Do you have the owners manual?


 
 Not anymore. I bought the receiver in 2006. It's an Onkyo 604. 
 Old amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-SR604-Receiver-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B000HD7FGM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1395862933&sr=8-1&keywords=onkyo+604


----------



## cmarti

cole doe said:


> Not anymore. I bought the receiver in 2006. It's an Onkyo 604.
> Old amazon link: http://www.amazon.com/Onkyo-TX-SR604-Receiver-Discontinued-Manufacturer/dp/B000HD7FGM/ref=sr_1_1?ie=UTF8&qid=1395862933&sr=8-1&keywords=onkyo+604


 
 http://filedepot.onkyousa.com/Files/own_manuals/TX-SR604_674_En.pdf


----------



## Cole Doe

cmarti said:


> http://filedepot.onkyousa.com/Files/own_manuals/TX-SR604_674_En.pdf


 
 That's a great find. Thank you.
  
 Unfortunately after reading through it, I still have no idea how to do it. I guess either  the receiver does not split the signal when using hdmi, the manual/setup isn't  very clear, or I'm just dumb =/
  
 I'm thinking I will be using the headphones and mixamp unamped for awhile and may eventually add a small portable amp. I guess it will be easier anyway with the switching back and forth from the ps3 to the ps4.
  
 I am curious though what the SQ difference would be among the mixamp only vs receiver vs small portable amp. If I could figure out the receiver, would it be > using a small portable?


----------



## cmarti

I would never Amp the output of the MixAmp, that would increase the distortion because the MixAmp is already an amplifier.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

cmarti said:


> I would never Amp the output of the MixAmp, that would increase the distortion because the MixAmp is already an amplifier.




Then enjoy 600ohm cans or hard to drive planars with little power fed from the Mixamp. It's that type of mentality that helps no one. Double amping is not the monster everyone leads you to believe, and is the ONLY way many headphones can be enjoyed of the Mixamp. I've double amped, and have used the Mixamp alone. For many headphones, the extra amping is not only beneficial, it's absolutely essential.

As far as distortion being increased, I believe someone posted a long while back how double amping may actually REDUCE some distortion on certain headphones and outputs.


----------



## Cole Doe

mad lust envy said:


> Then enjoy 600ohm cans or hard to drive planars with little power fed from the Mixamp. It's that type of mentality that helps no one. Double amping is not the monster everyone leads you to believe, and is the ONLY way many headphones can be enjoyed of the Mixamp. I've double amped, and have used the Mixamp alone. For many headphones, the extra amping is not only beneficial, it's absolutely essential.
> 
> As far as distortion being increased, I believe someone posted a long while back how double amping may actually REDUCE some distortion on certain headphones and outputs.


 
@Mad Lust Envy
 What is you opinion of the DT770 80 with the mixamp alone vs double amped?


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The DT770 isn't hard to drive, but the bass is slow, muddy, and invasive towards the mids. Amping helps clean up and tighten up the bass. Every beyer I've used improves with amping, especially in the treble, which sounds sizzly and harsh when unamped.

For the purpose of gaming, I think the Mixamp works just fine with it, but prepare for a lot of warmth and woolly bass. I think the DT770 pro 80 would work real well with something like the Magni or E12. Both tighten up bass, and sound nice and tight in general. The E9 is a hair warm, and would probably work the least best out of the ones I posted on my guide for the 770 pro 80.


----------



## Cole Doe

mad lust envy said:


> The DT770 isn't hard to drive, but the bass is slow, muddy, and invasive towards the mids. Amping helps clean up and tighten up the bass. Every beyer I've used improves with amping, especially in the treble, which sounds sizzly and harsh when unamped.
> 
> For the purpose of gaming, I think the Mixamp works just fine with it, but prepare for a lot of warmth and woolly bass. I think the DT770 pro 80 would work real well with something like the Magni or E12. Both tighten up bass, and sound nice and tight in general. The E9 is a hair warm, and would probably work the least best out of the ones I posted on my guide for the 770 pro 80.


 
@Mad Lust Envy
 Do you think the EQ on the mixamp 2013 would be any help with the bass of the Dt770's?


----------



## rc10mike

cole doe said:


> @Mad Lust Envy
> Do you think the EQ on the mixamp 2013 would be any help with the bass of the Dt770's?



 


I believe hes talking about overall bass quality not quantity.


----------



## Cole Doe

rc10mike said:


> cole doe said:
> 
> 
> > @Mad Lust Envy
> ...


 
  
 I know. I didn't mean the question to be a direct response to his advice about an additional amp but moreso as a general question while I had his attention, before I make my purchases. I am still deciding between buying a used 5.8 and dealing with all the nonsense that comes with it or just being wired. I thought maybe if the EQ would help offset what could be an issue with the dt770's (I won't really know if it is for me until I hear them) then maybe it would help make the decision between the two easier.


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

The DT770 has a problem with both quantity and quality. It's overly prominent, and loose. the Mixamp Pro's bass reduction eq may help the bass, but it will highlight the harshness.


----------



## pinkfloyd1173

Ok guys I have been reading this thread for the past few days and I guess a lot of us are having a few issues with our PC headsets or other headsets. I have 2 pairs of headsets, Steel series H wireless and Steel series siberia v2. I got the H ones about a month ago, works great with the PS4, I like them better than any Astro's a40's or a50's, in my opinon they are better than those, great features and no issues setting them up. The V2's I use for my pc and love them great pc headset.
  
 So with this said I wanted to use my V2's with my ps4 which I can but no chat as we all know. I have a sound card in my rig, Sound Blaster Z, which has 2 optical inputs, one is for out and the other is for in. I use my sound card to play audio from the ps4 to my rig's speakers or my v2's, no issues there. The SB z card has an encoder so I can use the optical from the ps4 to the optical in, in the sound card. Works great no issues there.
  
 I read rc10mike thread and how he has his set up and tried it to see if I could make it work, the only diffrence was that I am using a sound card and he is using amp. I went out and got this usb adapter
  
 http://www.sabrent.com/category/audio/USB-AUDD/
  
 Its is a very cheap adapter,I might say. Well I set it up just like rcmike10 pic shows, Well it kinda worked, I can talk, send a recorded message but I can not hear myself or anyone else. Well I tried something else I connected a 4 pole 3.5mm Y adapter to the ps4 controller. From there I connected a 4 pole male to male 3.5mm cable to the controller and to the usb sound card connected to the ps4. 
  
 Well it worked!!!! It worked for 5 mins and then it just stopped!!!! I checked the cables unplugged the usb adapter a few times checked, changed settings, I did everything. I could not make it work again. While it worked it sound fine, just like if I was using my H wireless headset, it sounded great!!! I am bummed because I could not get it to work again but I am going to fry's and pick up a few usb adapters that I seen that they had and going to try again with the set up that mike shows or try my own set up and see.
  
 What I do not understand is why would a cheap 2 dollar mic that the ps4 comes with or any cellphone headphones that are a 4 pole 3.5mm work with the ps4???? I mean we have high end headsets and we can not get them to work with this console. I tried using the my Galaxy's Note 2 headphones just to see if they would work just to use the mic and it worked!!!! I could hear people chat and people could hear me, I just dont understand???
  
 I will update you guys to see if I get this working with the other adapters that I try, wish me luck???


----------



## rc10mike

pinkfloyd1173 said:


> Ok guys I have been reading this thread for the past few days and I guess a lot of us are having a few issues with our PC headsets or other headsets. I have 2 pairs of headsets, Steel series H wireless and Steel series siberia v2. I got the H ones about a month ago, works great with the PS4, I like them better than any Astro's a40's or a50's, in my opinon they are better than those, great features and no issues setting them up. The V2's I use for my pc and love them great pc headset.
> 
> So with this said I wanted to use my V2's with my ps4 which I can but no chat as we all know. I have a sound card in my rig, Sound Blaster Z, which has 2 optical inputs, one is for out and the other is for in. I use my sound card to play audio from the ps4 to my rig's speakers or my v2's, no issues there. The SB z card has an encoder so I can use the optical from the ps4 to the optical in, in the sound card. Works great no issues there.
> 
> ...


 
 Im having a hard time visualizing what you are talking about with your setup.


----------



## RedHarlow

I tried a soundcard with a SPDIF input. After a few hours I finally managed to get it work. Problem is that I have to run my pc while using it. The other problem is that you can't support the card via ps4 usb power input. Otherwise the ps4 gives out the sound via usb and that means that It's only stereo. Gonne try out the voice chat tonight.
  
 I tried to support the box with power by my mobile phone usb adapter. That doesn't work.
  
 http://logilink.de/USB_Sound_Box_71_8-Channel_LogiLink.htm
  
 Gonne update you If It's possible to use it without a pc.


----------



## pinkfloyd1173

redharlow said:


> I tried a soundcard with a SPDIF input. After a few hours I finally managed to get it work. Problem is that I have to run my pc while using it. The other problem is that you can't support the card via ps4 usb power input. Otherwise the ps4 gives out the sound via usb and that means that It's only stereo. Gonne try out the voice chat tonight.
> 
> I tried to support the box with power by my mobile phone usb adapter. That doesn't work.
> 
> ...


 
 I tried for 4 hours trying to make it work and no matter what you do it just will not work??? I dont under stand how a $2.00 headphones from my cell phone will work but a $100.00 headset just will not??? 
  
 Mike this is how I have my set up.
  
 Ps4 connected by optical cable to my PC internal sound card, http://www.soundblaster.com/products/sound-blaster-z.aspx  Pc is always on for this to work.
  
 My siberia v2 connected to the sound card, using a 3.5mm 4 pole Y adapter, plugged in to the headset jack on the sound card.
  
 On the ps4 I had somthing like you have, a USB sterio adapter. From there I pretty much set it up like your pic in this thread.
  
 i also tried working with the Ps4 controller jack and still nothing. I can talk to people they do hear me but I do not hear them at all??? 
  
 I pretty much gave up on this and just use my steelseries H wireless for the ps4 and my V2's for the pc. 
  
 I wanted to use my PC sound card because it has alot of sound features and it just sounds Aweasome, but the H wireless are a great headset too but nothing compared to using a pc sound card.


----------



## RedHarlow

There are a few problems that appear. First problem is If you go with optical output you can't connect the headset via usb for voice chat. The same problem with the pole y adapter. I tried the solution myself that doesn't work. You can talk but you can't hear the other people talking.
  
 USB Soundcards are useless If you use headsets with surround sound. So there is only one option. Buy the astro mixamp. Or maybe my solution works witha soundcard that has a SPDIF input.


----------



## pinkfloyd1173

yeah Red, I dont think we will get this to work at all, really sucks that sony does not give us a patch to help this out.


----------



## RedHarlow

pinkfloyd1173 said:


> yeah Red, I dont think we will get this to work at all, really sucks that sony does not give us a patch to help this out.


 
  
 I'm done with this bullsh**. Yesterday night I tried to get the voice chat runnin. No chance If you use a soundcard with SPDIF the mic won't work. I'm officially done to get my mic work. screw this crap.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

I have settled for a basic version solution for now.
  
 PS4 > optical > SU-DH1 dolby amp > ATH-A900.
  
 PS4 > Controller > supplied mic.
  
 Basically I have the earpiece (loosely) in my ear for in game chat, and then put my headphones over top.
  
  
 *Not exactly elegant, but functional until they add bluetooth support, and and option for in game chat to go via headphones..


----------



## RedHarlow

Found this News today:
  


> Additionally, TB has a PS4 Headset Upgrade Kit in the works. Because the PS4 lacks analog audio inputs, audio is handled by HDMI, or by digital optical cabling. This means the expensive analog headset you liked to use with your PS3 is obsolete before you even buy a new console. The DAC1, as it's being called, attaches to your analog headset of choice, and converts the analog connectors to digital optical audio. Not bad for a small USB dongle, right? Pricing and availability is TBA.


 
  
 Full Article:
 http://www.escapistmagazine.com/articles/view/video-games/conferences/paxeast2014/11271-Turtle-Beach-is-Working-on-a-DTS-PC-Headset-PS4-Audio-Upgrade-Kit?utm_source=rss&utm_medium=rss&utm_campaign=articles


----------



## RedHarlow

More technical Info about the PS4 Upgrade Kit:
  


> *PS4 Upgrade Kit:*
> _A new PS4 Upgrade Kit will allow owners of analogue stereo headsets to use the console’s optical port for game audio. A USB-powered converter takes audio from the optical SPDIF connection and outputs it through a 3.5mm stereo jack, and includes a 2.5mm to 3.5mm chat cable for chat audio. The PS4 Upgrade Kit will launch in the second quarter of 2014 with a MSRP of less than $40 USD._


----------



## Mad Lust Envy

Sounds like an spdif dac with some crappy internal amp.

Essentially something like a non-proprietary turtle beach DSS.

Now... if it has some form of surround... then it may be worth looking into. Otherwise, nothing new.


----------



## RedHarlow

From what I understood It's possible to use your existing soundcard and fix the existing voice chat problems. All through optical.


----------



## Petes67bird

Hi will the 5.8 wireless mixamp work for chat well on ps4 with the included chat cable from ASTRO? 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmarti

petes67bird said:


> Hi will the 5.8 wireless mixamp work for chat well on ps4 with the included chat cable from ASTRO?
> 
> Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


 
 I say no, but worked perfectly with the TB PS4 chat cable.


----------



## Petes67bird

cmarti said:


> petes67bird said:
> 
> 
> > Hi will the 5.8 wireless mixamp work for chat well on ps4 with the included chat cable from ASTRO?
> ...


Thanks

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## Petes67bird

One last question.  So I have the Sennheiser G4me One.  The Wireless mixamp comes with the Y adapter.  Should I still buy the Sennheiser Y adapter, will it be a better fit or make my headphones sound better?  Also, one more time, even with the PS3 chat cable with the wireless mixamp, I still need to buy the Turtle beach cable?


----------



## Cole Doe

petes67bird said:


> One last question.  So I have the Sennheiser G4me One.  The Wireless mixamp comes with the Y adapter.  Should I still buy the Sennheiser Y adapter, will it be a better fit or make my headphones sound better?  Also, one more time, even with the PS3 chat cable with the wireless mixamp, I still need to buy the Turtle beach cable?


 
 I'm confused about the prior response you got because my  understanding is that if you have the ps3/4 astro chat cable which is a 3.5 to usb propriety cable and very difficult to find, then you are good to go for chat on both ps3 and ps4. It should not be a problem.


----------



## Petes67bird

cole doe said:


> petes67bird said:
> 
> 
> > One last question.  So I have the Sennheiser G4me One.  The Wireless mixamp comes with the Y adapter.  Should I still buy the Sennheiser Y adapter, will it be a better fit or make my headphones sound better?  Also, one more time, even with the PS3 chat cable with the wireless mixamp, I still need to buy the Turtle beach cable?
> ...


OK thanks. I will find out n Thursday when it arrives. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## cmarti

petes67bird said:


> One last question.  So I have the Sennheiser G4me One.  The Wireless mixamp comes with the Y adapter.  Should I still buy the Sennheiser Y adapter, will it be a better fit or make my headphones sound better?  Also, one more time, even with the PS3 chat cable with the wireless mixamp, I still need to buy the Turtle beach cable?


 
 The reason you need the TB PS4 chat cable is because the chat voice volume is really low when you use the 3.5mm to USB cable.


----------



## cmarti

cole doe said:


> I'm confused about the prior response you got because my  understanding is that if you have the ps3/4 astro chat cable which is a 3.5 to usb propriety cable and very difficult to find, then you are good to go for chat on both ps3 and ps4. It should not be a problem.


 
 I have the 3.5mm to USB cable and when I used it with my PS4 the volume was too low could barely hear others when chatting and playing online.
  
 I will unsubscribe from this thread as I ended up using the Sony Gold headset and it works great.


----------



## Petes67bird

cmarti said:


> cole doe said:
> 
> 
> > I'm confused about the prior response you got because my  understanding is that if you have the ps3/4 astro chat cable which is a 3.5 to usb propriety cable and very difficult to find, then you are good to go for chat on both ps3 and ps4. It should not be a problem.
> ...


Thanks. I had the Gold headphones and returned them. Positioning isn't too good especially when there is any gunfire or explosions, gets real muddy. 

Sent from my LG-E980 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedHarlow

So here's a picture of the Turtle Beach Device
  

  
 And here's a picture of my new decoder box that fixed the low sound/cracking noise problems of my existing analog headset.
  

  
 Had to buy it from e-bay because you can't only buy the decoder box. Still waiting for the turtle beach device trying to fix the voice chat problem.


----------



## gent4

Hi
I have read all the issue about using 3.5 mm x 2 for PS4 (the mic not working with Y connector and will be working if using mixamp). What I want to ask, how to connect it with somehow, with more effective? I'm still saving my money for PS4 honestly, but I kinda afraid my headset won't work (my headset is Logitech G230). As long as the sound & mic work well (I don't really care about the surround thing) what should I prepare? Sorry for bad english.


----------



## RedHarlow

gent4 said:


> Hi
> I have read all the issue about using 3.5 mm x 2 for PS4 (the mic not working with Y connector and will be working if using mixamp). What I want to ask, how to connect it with somehow, with more effective? I'm still saving my money for PS4 honestly, but I kinda afraid my headset won't work (my headset is Logitech G230). As long as the sound & mic work well (I don't really care about the surround thing) what should I prepare? Sorry for bad english.


 

 If you don't need surround sound you only need a usb sound card.

  
 It converts the analog sound into digital sound.


----------



## RedHarlow

Sony released the 1.7 firmware today. I can confirm that none of our voice chat problem has been fixed. One thing I think changed is If your headset is connected via optical and you try to get the voice chat runnin by usb you still keep the sound from the optical instead of changing to usb sound.


----------



## SonnyA85

redharlow said:


> Sony released the 1.7 firmware today. I can confirm that none of our voice chat problem has been fixed. One thing I think changed is If your headset is connected via optical and you try to get the voice chat runnin by usb you still keep the sound from the optical instead of changing to usb sound.


 
 that's always been the case


----------



## RedHarlow

sonnya85 said:


> that's always been the case


 
  
 Strange. I thougth when I remember correctly I had no sound when I plugged in the usb soundcard. Well the problems still exists and I postetd on the us playstation blog about the voice chat problems.


----------



## rc10mike

1.7 added mic level adjustment which is a HUGE step in the right direction....
  
 Problem is, there is still no way to direct incoming chat through Optical/HDMI while you have an external mic attached via USB. Its been the issue all along, thats the reason for this thread!


----------



## RedHarlow

rc10mike said:


> 1.7 added mic level adjustment which is a HUGE step in the right direction....


 
  
 Where do I find this? Haven't find any options to do that.


----------



## pinkfloyd1173

redharlow said:


> Where do I find this? Haven't find any options to do that.


 
 Under devices red.


----------



## RedHarlow

pinkfloyd1173 said:


> Under devices red.


 

 Thanks finally found it.


----------



## RedHarlow

So the turtle beach ps4 upgrade kit is now available for pre order can someone give me some feedback if this device will fix the voice chat problems.
  

http://www.amazon.com/Turtle-Headset-Upgrade-Headsets-playstation-4/dp/B00JC5Y9LK/ref=sr_1_6?s=videogames&ie=UTF8&qid=1399329376&sr=1-6
  

Full Game & Chat Audio for PS4 - This kit gives you full function of the features you?ve loved on PS3 and Xbox 360 including independent game and chat volume controls, Dynamic Chat Boost, bass boost, mic mute and mic monitoring
Superior Digital Audio for PS4 - The Digital-to-Analog Converter and Digital Optical Cable supply superior quality digital audio to your headset
Built for the Masses - Whether you have a P11, an old school X11 collecting dust, or maybe the best-selling console gaming headset of all-time, the X12 you can now use your existing Turtle Beach headset on PS4; Check the list below for your headset
Ear Force Headset Compatibility - Designed for: P11, PX11, PX22, PX21, X12, X11, Z22, Call of Duty Ghosts Shadow, Call of Duty Ghosts Spectre, Call of Duty Black Ops II KILO, Call of Duty MW3 Foxtrot, Marvel SEVEN
Package Contents - Digital-to-Analog Converter with USB Pass Through, Toslink to 2.5mm Digital Optical Cable,PS4 Chat Cable, Quick Start Guide
 
  
 My decoder box has an optical input and output any chances to get the voice chat runnin? What do you guys think?
  
 Here a picture of the device.


----------



## rc10mike

I dont like it....you will lose any sort of Surround processing. Plus, it looks like it only supports older TB headsets. 

Folks like me with 3.5mm x2 wired headsets (Like the PC360, PC350, MMX300 etc) are still SOL.


----------



## RedHarlow

So why should the people buy this device? In an article about the ps4 upgrade kit they said you can keep the sound via optical. So If you buy this device you will only get stereo sound. You can easily just by a crappy usb sound card.
  
 I wait till this device will be available in europe so I can send it back if Its not working.


----------



## pinkfloyd1173

redharlow said:


> So why should the people buy this device? In an article about the ps4 upgrade kit they said you can keep the sound via optical. So If you buy this device you will only get stereo sound. You can easily just by a crappy usb sound card.
> 
> I wait till this device will be available in europe so I can send it back if Its not working.


 
 Hey red so I tried hooking up my Sreelseries Siberia V2 with a astro mixamp, it did not work???? Ran a optical cable from ps4 to my Sound Blaster Z card, I get sound no issues there. Now with the mix amp all I wanted to do was use it to get the chat function.
  
 Hooked up mixamp to the ps4, connected the 3.5mm mic plug with a 4 ring 3.5mm adapter to the astro mix amp, still could not get any chat???? I also tried to connect to the controller, still nothing??? 
  
 I am done trying this, I really want to use my sound card on my pc because the the is 100% better than going though the ps4 audio, even with my Steel Series H wireless headset the sound card audio is better. Dont get me wrong the H wireless is a great headset, but a pc sound card with alot of features really brings out the true audio for BF4 in my opinion.


----------



## RedHarlow

@ PinkFloyd
  
 Dude there's no way at the moment to get the voice chat runnin. I've tried like you every single possible way to get the chat running. Tried even different usb sound cards, hooked the soundcards via pc and other stuff.
  
 The easiest way for Sony to fix the problems is that 5.1/7.1 sound should come through usb.
  
 But hey you can't expect from a gaming company If they release a console with x86 architecture/amd gpu that the console can output 5.1/7.1 sound via usb /sarcasm


----------



## RedHarlow

Playstation blog share has now a ps4 section. English is not my mother language so I wanted to post this playstation blog share idea.
  
 Improved headset support
  
 5.1/7.1 sound via usb
 optical sound output and usb mic/usb soundcard support at the same time
 optical sound and mic support via dualshock 4 jack
  
 So is this proper english?


----------



## pinkfloyd1173

So we can now connect a pc headset to the ps4 controller? ?? Just the chat 3.5mm jack???


----------



## RedHarlow

pinkfloyd1173 said:


> So we can now connect a pc headset to the ps4 controller? ?? Just the chat 3.5mm jack???


 
  
 If you want to use a pc headset on the ps4 you need only a usb soundcard. problem is that the ps4 only outputs stereo sound not 5.1 sound or virtual 7.1 sound.


----------



## pinkfloyd1173

So still the same issue then. We'll I just ordered the astro mix amp and will use my steel series v2 with it. We will see how it sounds?


----------



## RedHarlow

pinkfloyd1173 said:


> So still the same issue then. We'll I just ordered the astro mix amp and will use my steel series v2 with it. We will see how it sounds?


 
 Why don't you try the new turtle beach device. It's much cheaper but I don't know If it will fix your voice chat problems.


----------



## pinkfloyd1173

redharlow said:


> Why don't you try the new turtle beach device. It's much cheaper but I don't know If it will fix your voice chat problems.


 
 So Red I got the chat to work with the Astro mix amp!!!! 
  
 So I have my PS4 connected to my Sound Blaster Z card by Optical in on the sound card.
 Enabled DDL on the sound card, changed the ps4 audio to liner.
 I have my Steel series V2 headset connected to the 3.5mm HEADSET PLUG connected to the sound card.
 The 3.5mm chat plug is connected to the Astro mix amp by the y spliter that astro provides with the mix amp, from the mix amp I have it connected to the ps4 by usb for chat of course.
  
 I recorded a message and I could hear my self on play back, so its working!!!! 
  
 also sending you a pm man.


----------



## pinkfloyd1173

redharlow said:


> Why don't you try the new turtle beach device. It's much cheaper but I don't know If it will fix your voice chat problems.


 
 I think I know what the issue is man!!! It's the demenations of the Y spliter that people are trying to use. I have a 3 ring 3.5mm and a 4 ring 3.5mm y spliter and they do not work with the astro mix amp??? But if I use the one that astro has it works with no issues at all, very weird man???


----------



## pinkfloyd1173

On second thought the SH%^ just stopped working!!!!! I dont understand this at all? It was working fine and then it just stopped. I am done with this ****!!! I am just going to use my V2's with the astro mix amp, it works that way and they are better than the astro headset!!!!!


----------



## RedHarlow

So will anyone try out the turtle beach upgrade kit? I can't import it from the us because of the shipping costs and the return policy.


----------



## rc10mike

I doubt the Turtle Beach Upgrade kit is the answer. For one, it looks like its only made for existing TB headsets that use a USB connector. Second; You will loose any sort of Dolby Headphone Processing with it.
  
 The purpose of this thread was for people with 3.5mm x2 headsets like the PC360, MMX300, or those with headphones combined with an add-on mic, that still terminate to a 3.5mm x2 connection, to use with the PS4
  
 While with still providing:
  
 Dolby Headphone Processing to the headphones via external Optical/HDMI source.
  
*And* being able to chat via USB.
  
 The PS3 can do it just fine, the PS4 still cant.
  
 Ive posted exact reasons why this isnt yet possible with the PS4.


----------



## FlexLikeThat

I've noticed a few things with the background static when using a separate mic with the Astro Mixamp Pro.
  
 My setup:
  
 PS4 Optical out > Mixamp Pro
 PS4 USB > Mixamp Pro
  
 Sennheiser HD558s connected to Mixamp Pro via 3.5mm.  Sounds wonderful (fantastic headphones).  Now, as with most people, the issues come with the chat.
  
 I have a separate Zalman clip on mic (3.5mm connection) which behaves differently depending on the set-up of the Mixamp.  When used with the Astro supplied Y-Connector plugged into the Mixamp, together with the headphones it works but with awful background static.  If i plug the mic into the DS4 via the Y-Connector (while still keeping the headphones in the Mixamp) it works brilliantly.
  
 I am assuming that if a set of 2 x 3.5mm headsets (PC360s, G4ME Ones etc) where to be used this way it should work? i.e. audio connection into the mix amp and mic connection via Astro Y-Connector into DS4.
  
 Please correct me if I'm wrong.  The reason for the tests and post is I am looking to pick up a pair of the Sennheiser G4ME Ones and, like all of us, want full chat capability plus Dolby Headphone from their relevant form of AMP.


----------



## RedHarlow

Found out some strange things about the new Turtle Beach headsets. If you look at the new Turtle Beach Elite 800:
  
 http://www.turtlebeach.com/product-detail/ps4-headsets/turtle-beach-elite-800/551
  

Game Input: Digital Optical(Toslink) with Digital Optical Pass-through
Chat/Mic Input/Output: USB
  
 How is that supposed to work? We all know that voice chat with optical and voice chat via usb is not working. Has Turtle Beach a special solution to fix this problem or what?


----------



## rc10mike

My guess is the TX box does some sort of mixing with the chat and game sounds, allowing you to send and receive chat.

Either way, pleather pads are a deal breaker for me.


----------



## RedHarlow

I gave up on Sony fixing the voice chat issues. Definitely going to buy a DTS Headset at the end of the year.
  
 Turtle Beach or Skullcandy.
  
 Currently I'm looking at the Turtle Beach Elite 800.


----------



## dcpgolfer

Just got my ps4 yesterday, and seem to have it working through my A/V with DTS with chat. As if now I'm using my TB x12's but have them wired as the ad700x setup that I'm going to be getting soon. Bought the iLuv USB adapter and a female 3.5 to 2x male 3.5 from amazon and it has worked great. Not sure if it's because the x12 is usb powered with 3.5 x2 but I can hear myself talk in the headphones just as pc and 360. Not so sure about SQ as the x12's suck but Wolfenstein sounds pretty decent through them. Anyways check out the pic of the setup.


----------



## giggity9000

so to talk with your friend u bought that cable from turtle beach and u plug it to the controller to the 5.8 mixamp and it workd? like u can talk to friends?
 thanks again


----------



## RedHarlow

I'm working on a new set up.
  
 Mono Price Pro Dj headphones + VModa Boom Pro Microphone. Problem is how do i connect the parts. I wanted to use a usb soundcard.


----------



## Azdrail

Hi all folks. I've been reading the discussion and even with my different setup and different problems, I can't seem to be able to fix it. You said that actually is impossible to have chat audio going via USB while in game audio via Optical at the same time.
  
 My setup is:
  
 PS4 > optical cable> BeyerDynamic head zone H1 > MMX 300 > DS4 (just the microphone jack)
  
 Now I plug the headset jack for the audio (green one) into the head zone to get the audio in Dolby 5.1 and I plug the mic headset jack (the pink one) into the DS4.
  
 The outcome is that without plugging the headset into the DS4 I have sound coming from both tv speakers and headset. If I plug the mic jack into the DS4 I have no sound at all coming from both headset and tv. On top of that the PS4 never seems to be able to detect the microphone of the headset, even when the mic jack is plugged into the DS4...
  
  
 I use the head zone on my computer and when watching films using headphones, but I thought I could use it with my ps4. Using a Astro MixAmp instead the head zone can fix the problem? Or is there anything I can do to get the head station to work with the PS4?
  
 In my case the audio is not coming via USB, but still doesn't work. I even tried using a USB sound card but didn't worked too...
  
 Hope anyone could tell me if I'm doing anything wrong or what.


----------



## rc10mike

azdrail said:


> Hi all folks. I've been reading the discussion and even with my different setup and different problems, I can't seem to be able to fix it. You said that actually is impossible to have chat audio going via USB while in game audio via Optical at the same time.
> 
> My setup is:
> 
> ...


 
  
 I always wanted to try the Headzone...
  
 The problem is the DS4 connection is designed for a 4 pole TRRS 3.5mm connector. On the MMX300, you simply have two 3.5mm TRS connections. Plugging the mic portion of the MMX300 into the DS4 simply will not work.


----------



## rc10mike

This picture is from the PS3 settings menu, under "Audio Device" settings. In my case, my 3.5mm mic is plugged into a Logitec USB adapter, so I set the "Input" as the Logitec.
  
 Now, I dont want the incoming chat going through the Logitec, so I select "System Default Device" so that incoming chat goes through the HDMI/Optical connection.
  
 A very simple thing the PS4 simply cant do in its current state.


----------



## RedHarlow

rc10mike said:


> This picture is from the PS3 settings menu, under "Audio Device" settings. In my case, my 3.5mm mic is plugged into a Logitec USB adapter, so I set the "Input" as the Logitec.
> 
> Now, I dont want the incoming chat going through the Logitec, so I select "System Default Device" so that incoming chat goes through the HDMI/Optical connection.
> 
> A very simple thing the PS4 simply cant do in its current state.


 

  Yep. Its because Sony sucks and they want you to buy their crappy Gold Edition Headset.


----------



## Azdrail

I know... Jesus this is depressing... Guess I ll have to plug the head zone back into the PC. It's a shame a customer have to go through all this crap just to get his stuff work. I'll use the USB sound card with stereo audio...
  
 It sucks but I'll never buy the Sony headset nor the other crappy second part peripherals like Turtle Beach or even worse Tritton. I owned previously the AXpro and those just fell into pieces due to the poor plastic they were made of.
  
 PC gaming FTW


----------



## RedHarlow

azdrail said:


> PC gaming FTW


 
  
 PS3 Gaming ftw bro. Huge letdown that the ps4 is not capable of things that the ps3 can do without problems.
  
 Heard that the next firmware update will be released someday arround gamescom.


----------



## birukoff

Hey fellas,
  
 Did you try in-line control that comes with Sades SA-922? From what I can see on the pictures, it takes game audio through 3.5mm TRS input, and audio chat through USB, and then mixes them both into single TRRS output for headphones+mic. (This is my guess based on the pictures featuring two separate volume controls for chat and game audio.)
 The description on Aliexpress says it has 7.1ch but I haven't seen any confirmation from the manufacturer. It seems even if it has 7.1ch, it is through additional downloadable PC software, so it shouldn't distort the sound.
 If my guess is right you can connect your dual 3.5mm to this unit through Y-adapter, and it should work fine on PS4. The game audio would go through Mixamp/DSS into 3.5mm input, the chat - through USB, and then mixed together.
  
 Another possible solution is USB Karaoke Microphone Link Cable (I bought it but still waiting for delivery). It is supposed to convert 6.35mm mic to USB. Additional adapter for 6.35 to 3.5mm is needed.
  
 What do you think?


----------



## RedHarlow

PS4 firmware 1.75 coming soon. Mainfocus 3D Blu Ray support.  Looks like we will be ignored for a longer time.


----------



## RedHarlow

1.75 firmware tested. Voice chat problems still exist.


----------



## rc10mike

redharlow said:


> 1.75 firmware tested. Voice chat problems still exist.


 

 Doesnt surprise me at all. The so-called "Next Gen" systems have been an absolute joke IMO.  They dont represent the "leap" in technology like the PS1-PS2 or PS2-PS3.
  
 I havent played my PS4 in months. I was expecting it to do at least something better than the PS3, but sadly it does nothing.
  
 Not wanting to get off topic but felt the need to rant a bit..


----------



## RedHarlow

I heard that the next firmware update will be released someday arround gamescom. I will wait till then. If they won't fix the headset problems I have to buy a new headset or will buy a v-moda boom pro for my monoprice headphones.


----------



## cromaniac2k14

Hello,
 I am new to this forum, so I hope this thread is still getting some attention.
  
 I was also looking for a way to hook up my headphone + mic combo (akg k712pro+anlion modmic) with the PS4 without having to buy the Astro Mixamp. 
 My setup is:  optical cable from the PS4 to my FiiO-Dock (E17+E09k) where my headphone is connected to. And the mic is plugged into an USB soundcard  plugged right into the PS4 USB port.
 The headphone output of the soundcard is empty.
  
 At first this setup didnt work out for me, as the PS4 has recognized the soundcard as a "headphone" device. I could adjust the volume of the mic but couldnt hear myself talking.
  
 !!! NOW by accident (or maybe it was just frustration) i removed the mic from the usb card, hooked it up into the dualshock controller same thing, nothing happening. 
 >>>> BUT after removing the mic from the controller and plugging it back into the soundcard I was able to hear myself talking. The first thing I did,I jumped right into an online game to check if the chat works, and it does. I could hear other players and they could hear me talking. <<<
  
 So as you can see, it is possible to get the gamesound AND chat through optical, while you're still able to talk through usb.
 I hope somebody of you can confirm this, and see if it works.
  
 Greetings


----------



## cromaniac2k14

Hello,
 I am new to this forum, so I hope this thread is still getting some attention.
  
 I was also looking for a way to hook up my headphone + mic combo (akg k712pro+anlion modmic) with the PS4 without having to buy the Astro Mixamp. 
 My setup is:  optical cable from the PS4 to my FiiO-Dock (E17+E09k) where my headphone is connected to. And the mic is plugged into an USB soundcard (CSL) wich is plugged right into the PS4 USB port.
 The headphone output of the soundcard is empty.
  
 At first this setup didnt work out for me, as the PS4 has recognized the soundcard as a "headphone" device. I could adjust the volume of the mic but couldnt hear myself talking.
  
 !!! NOW by accident (or maybe it was just frustration) i removed the mic from the usb card, hooked it up into the dualshock controller same thing, nothing happening. 
 >>>> BUT after removing the mic from the controller and plugging it back into the soundcard I was able to hear myself talking. The first thing I did,I jumped right into an online game to check if the chat works, and it does. I could hear other players and they could hear me talking. <<<
  
 So as you can see, it is possible to get the gamesound AND chat through optical, while you're still able to talk through usb.
 I hope somebody of you can confirm this, and see if it works.
  
 Greetings


----------



## RedHarlow

cromaniac2k14 said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this forum, so I hope this thread is still getting some attention.
> 
> I was also looking for a way to hook up my headphone + mic combo (akg k712pro+anlion modmic) with the PS4 without having to buy the Astro Mixamp.
> ...


 
  
 Nope tried it out still not working. If I try your method I can't hear the other people talk. Tried it in COD Ghosts.


----------



## Skipshrike

Just got the ps4.

Using the Astro Mixamp 2011 and the astro y-splitterfor my headset and clip-on mic (console settings are correct per the ps4/astro setup video). The chat volume I hear is very soft while everyone hears me just fine.

Staying wired isn't a problem for me. What do I need in order to hear normal chat volume levels? Or, am I stuck having to upgrade to the latest mixamp version.


----------



## Abula

I just read the complete thread, but just looking for some confirmation.  I just bought the Philips Fidelio X1 + V-MODA BoomPro, im still in the process of getting a Astro Mixamp 2011, but wondering if i'll able to hook it like
  
 PS4 > USB Cable to MiniUSB > Mixamp (for power and chat)
 PS4 > Optical Toshlink > Mixamp (for audio)
 Philips Fidelio X1 > V-MODA BoomPro > connected directly to Mixamp 3.5 (no adapters)


----------



## RedHarlow

Turtle beach announced a new headset today. If the firmware 2.0 won't fix the voice chat problems I'm probably buying  the new Ear Force Stealth 500P. Wireless DTS gaming headset.
  

  
 http://www.turtlebeach.com/product-detail/ps4-headsets/ear-force-stealth-500p/591


----------



## rc10mike

Just came across an interesting piece of information while browsing the Astro Gaming Forums.
  
 Some of you may remember shortly after the next gen launch, Astro released firmware making their Mixamps and A50 systems compatible with the PS4.
  
 A person on the forums asked Astro why this firmware is no longer available, Astro responded "We no longer have a dedicated firmware for the Xbox One or PS4, that was discontinued and we recommended everyone to move back due to the problems being fixed directly by Microsoft and Sony."
  
 So hopefully, what this means is a fix is finally in the works. With Astro being a large company, perhaps they have some insider info.
  
 We can only hope.
  
 The thread:
 http://forums.astrogaming.com/index.php?threads/ps4-firmware-update-astro-mixamp-pro-2013.78604/


----------



## RedHarlow

Firmware 2.0 or bust.


----------



## leukoplast

cromaniac2k14 said:


> Hello,
> I am new to this forum, so I hope this thread is still getting some attention.
> 
> I was also looking for a way to hook up my headphone + mic combo (akg k712pro+anlion modmic) with the PS4 without having to buy the Astro Mixamp.
> ...


 
  
 Yup this does work, I figured it out on my own earlier today and it works like a charm.
  
 I am using one of those USB audio devices plugged into my PS4 (that has 3.5mm mic and headphone ports) and it gets treated as a 'headset' by the PS4.  However just by doing a really simple step, I have managed to reproduce this 100% every time to where it will output chat audio over HDMI/optical to an AV receiver or whatever audio device we want to use.
  
*Step 1:* Turn on PS4 and connect up one of these USB audio devices (I assume a USB mic will also work the same way, though I haven't tried one yet).  Let the PS4 recognize it and assign it to your profile if it asks you.
  
*Step 2:* Plug in a pair of headphones to the controller (or any 3.5mm jack, even an empty adapter works, as long as it isn't the headset that comes with the PS4 or anything else that will get recognized as a mic).
  
*Step 3:* Unplug the headphones (or whatever 3.5mm connection you used) from the controller.
  
*Step 4:* Enjoy chat audio coming from your headphones while being able to use a mic off the USB!
  
  
 Seriously it is really that simple, and I have been able to make this work 100% of the time.  Not sure why it works, but it does.


----------



## RedHarlow

leukoplast said:


> Yup this does work, I figured it out on my own earlier today and it works like a charm.
> 
> I am using one of those USB audio devices plugged into my PS4 (that has 3.5mm mic and headphone ports) and it gets treated as a 'headset' by the PS4.  However just by doing a really simple step, I have managed to reproduce this 100% every time to where it will output chat audio over HDMI/optical to an AV receiver or whatever audio device we want to use.
> 
> ...


 

 All I have to say you sir are a screw*** genius. Tried it out with COD Ghosts and to my surprise it really works. I can't belive that this s*** finally works It's like magic.
  
 Now I can finally use my Coolermaster Sirus Headset on my ps4 with 5.1 surround sound and voice chat.
  
 I salute you.


----------



## mcraedus

Hey guys great thread and lots of helpful info.
  
 I'm in the UK and was wondering if someone could provide a link to what kind of usb converter i need for the mic to get *leukoplast *method to work?
  
 I have a very good pair of 3.5mm jack headphones and will probably buy a clip mic to go with it ( any suggestions on that too would be awesome  )


----------



## RedHarlow

mcraedus said:


> Hey guys great thread and lots of helpful info.
> 
> I'm in the UK and was wondering if someone could provide a link to what kind of usb converter i need for the mic to get *leukoplast *method to work?
> 
> I have a very good pair of 3.5mm jack headphones and will probably buy a clip mic to go with it ( any suggestions on that too would be awesome  )


 
  
  
 First question is do you want to use your headphones for stereo sound or surround sound. If you just want to use your headphone for stereo sound you only need a usb sound card. If you want surround sound you need a decoderBox/Mixamp and a usb sound card.
  
  
 I used this one for my ps3 and it works for the ps4 too. If you want to use it on the ps4 you need a usb extension cable.
  
LogiLink USB Soundcard  

 http://www.amazon.com/USB-Soundcard-Virtual-7-1-Soundeffects/dp/B0037AOUUQ/ref=sr_1_2?ie=UTF8&qid=1412351393&sr=8-2&keywords=LogiLink+USB+sound+card


----------



## mcraedus

Thanks for the quick reply 
  
 At the moment just stereo sound with a Headphone Amp as I don't have a decoder box. I just need something to plug a 3.5mm microphone in while using my headset through the TV headphone jack.
  
 will that converter work with that setup?


----------



## RedHarlow

mcraedus said:


> Thanks for the quick reply
> 
> At the moment just stereo sound with a Headphone Amp as I don't have a decoder box. I just need something to plug a 3.5mm microphone in while using my headset through the TV headphone jack.
> 
> will that converter work with that setup?


 
  
 If you just need stereo sound you just need the usb sound card. Plug it into the ps4 and one cable into the headset jack and the microphone jack into the other one. But like mentioned before you only will get stereo sound..
  
 Which headset will you use btw?


----------



## rc10mike

Something like this is what you need:
 http://www.amazon.com/iLuv-iCB758-Audio-Adapter-Headset-Mic/dp/B007PFZEKY
  
 There is 1 issue though, these USB Adapters, as simple as they seem are not all created equal. Ive tested many different brands with the PS4 and almost all of them have issues, hissing, static, pops. You can test this by recording a message to a friend then playing it back to yourself to test the sound quality of your mic. My advice is to stay FAR away from the cheap ones on Amazon as well as the Turtle Beach Amigo, they were the worst by far.
  
 The one I use is a discontinued Logitech unit. You can still find them on ebay, but they are fake so dont waste your time.
  
 The iLuv one I linked above was the only one that worked ok for its purpose.


----------



## RedHarlow

I have no problems using my headset with my usb soundcard. Problem is when you connect the headset with usb with your ps4 so you can see the red coolermaster emblem flashing.
 You hear some cracking issues if you use the mic.
  
 So now I turn the light of the headset off.


----------



## Meh

Hey guys, just finished reading this thread and I had a few questions that hopefully some people can answer. I have a Turtle Beach DSS and a Philips Fidelio X1 + VModa BoomMic Pro.
  
 The 2 together going into the headphone jack of the DS4 works fine for audio and mic purposes, however of course I'd rather have the DSS process the sound instead. The VModa is inherently a cable that has audio and mic on one cable, but it also comes with a splitter that separates both into 2 separate 3.5mm cables as well. What would be the best way to get the DSS processing the audio out, while having the use of my mic as well? Would getting one of those iLuv adapters plugged into the USB in on the DSS work?
  
 Right now here's what I was envisioning:
  
 PS4->Optical Out->DSS->Headphones Out->VModa Headphoines->X1
                                        ->USB In->iLuv->VModa Mic
  
 or more preferably (since the VModa cables are short)
  
 PS4->Optical Out->DSS->Headphones Out->VModa Headphoines->X1
                                                                  VModa Mic->DS4 controller
  
 Is any of this possible? I will mention that my DSS is plugged into my TV's USB port to power it. Is that how it should be? I just did it because I didn't like the look of wires sticking out of my PS4.
  
 Any help would be appreciated.


----------



## Meh

leukoplast said:


> Yup this does work, I figured it out on my own earlier today and it works like a charm.
> 
> I am using one of those USB audio devices plugged into my PS4 (that has 3.5mm mic and headphone ports) and it gets treated as a 'headset' by the PS4.  However just by doing a really simple step, I have managed to reproduce this 100% every time to where it will output chat audio over HDMI/optical to an AV receiver or whatever audio device we want to use.
> 
> ...


 
  
 Sorry if I seem slow, but I need some clarification on what you did there.
  
 Step 1) So I need to have the USB audio device only AFTER I turn on the PS4? Or can I just leave it there indefinitely?
  
 Step 2) The headphones that I plug into the DS4 can not have any mic functionality?
  
 Step 3) Once I unplug the headphones from the DS4, I reconnect my mic/audio cable to the USB audio device? But won't that force the USB device to process all the sound? I'm not seeing where this allows us to output sound to whatever device we want to use, especially if I want to use headphones?


----------



## RedHarlow

Well Firmware 2.0 will be released on tuesday. Do you guys think the voice chat problems will be fixed or do we have to use *leukoplasts method afterall?*


----------



## rc10mike

At this point, my expectations are so low that I really dont care anymore. Ill be happy if they fix it, but Im not even concerned about it.


----------



## RedHarlow

rc10mike said:


> At this point, my expectations are so low that I really dont care anymore. Ill be happy if they fix it, but Im not even concerned about it.


 
  
 Well with Leukoplasts method my voice chat works.
 Ingame Sound via optical and voice chat via usb.
 You sound like your voice chat doesn't even work with his method.


----------



## rc10mike

I haven't touched my PS4 in many months. Not because of the headset issue, but because of life in general...However, I feel these features should have been there from the start. They had 7 years to build/design this next-gen system, it should've had these features from the start. Now we sit here a YEAR after release, hoping for something that should've been there in the first place. Im done expecting Sony to do anything that makes sense.


----------



## RedHarlow

Firmware 2.0 added a few changes now you can select audio input/output settings like in the previous ps3 settings. But I still had to use Leukoplasts method to get the voice chat running. Really strange.


----------



## rc10mike

Yep, same here. Its like they half-assed tried to make this work. Everything would be fine if you could change the output setting to "System Default" like on PS3, except you cant change anything on the output settings.
  
 So far, this was the only thing I was looking forward to with 2.0, but of course they failed again....Im done.


----------



## RedHarlow

rc10mike said:


> Yep, same here. Its like they half-assed tried to make this work. Everything would be fine if you could change the output setting to "System Default" like on PS3, except you cant change anything on the output settings.
> 
> So far, this was the only thing I was looking forward to with 2.0, but of course they failed again....Im done.


 
 Well with Leukoplasts method I can use my chat. If you plug in one usb soundcard and plug in one headphone into the controller and If you unplug the headphones from the controller it works.
  
 With the new options you can see why.
  
 In the audio settings we all use optical right? Input device is a usb headset( generic usb audio device) and with leukoplasts cheat the output device is tv or AV amplifier.
  
 Don't know why you can't save these settings. At least there's one way to get the chat working. A dumb way but better than buying new headphones/headsets.


----------



## rc10mike

Well, its nice Leukoplasts method still works I guess...but I dont see why they even bothered putting in these options if you cant change them! I guess just for looks...lol.
  
 Again, half-assed on Sonys part.
  
 I should be able to plug in my USB Mic (input device) and change the output device to "TV or AV Amplifier". It would be that simple...but no, as soon as I plug in my USB Mic, output device becomes locked.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

it seems there are two output device options `headset connected to controller` and `TV or AV amplifier`(when mono chat is unplugged from controller.
  
 Its a step in the right direction but not really functional yet.


----------



## tozz

Old thread, but I've seen a lot of mentions of the Mixamp, I just got the latest one (2014) and holy moly, it makes my MMX300 mic sound like a $2 toy. I've asked astro about it and they replied "Yes it will sound worse, that's how it's designed". Returning it.
  
 The rest of you don't have this problem? I made a sound recording of the mixamp and using my macbook pro, it's a bigger difference than night and day


----------



## RedHarlow

I can't talk about the Astro mixamp because I don't have one. You can try out some alternatives.
  
 Turtle beach DSS2
  
 or the soundblaster Recon 3D
  
 If you go with the dss2 you need a usb sound card to get the voice chat runnin.


----------



## RedHarlow

Firmware 2.5 Update.
  
 You don't need leukoplasts method anymore to get the voice chat running. But everytime you turn your ps4 on you half to select tv or amplifier again because the ps4 won't save the setting.


----------



## Monty1089

So after reading through this thread and found a solution to using an external mic and headphone with the turtle beach DSS.

 All you need is a cheap USB desktop microphone from ebay and plug it into the front USB port of the DSS. Like this:





 It works as well i tested it on the PS4. Only thing is there is no mic monitoring feature so you cannot hear yourself talking through the headphones so you won't know how loud your talking. But apart from that it works fine.


----------



## RedHarlow

Or you just use a usb sound card.


----------



## dpazz

redharlow said:


> Or you just use a usb sound card.


 
  
 Your missing the point, the PS4 doesn't currently output Dolby Digital via USB. It will only output Dolby via Optical.


----------



## dpazz

Has anyone tested the Creative Sound Blaster Recon3D USB Soundcard with the PS4?
  
 http://www.soundblaster.com/products/Sound-Blaster-Recon3D.aspx#features
  
 It takes an Optical in and USB.


----------



## RedHarlow

dpazz said:


> Your missing the point, the PS4 doesn't currently output Dolby Digital via USB. It will only output Dolby via Optical.


 
  
 I thought we were talking about voice chat trough usb and sound via optical. Of course the ps4 can't output dolby digital via usb.


----------



## dpazz

I thought I'd solved it by buying an Astro MixAmp Pro (new version) but after friends started complaining I sounded terrible over chat and stumbling across a lengthy post on the Astro support page about the very same issue I'm sending it back for a refund.
 
Here's a youtube video of the chat quality with the MixAmp

 
The problem is certainly the MixAmp as when you connect straight to the Dualshock 4 controller the chat is clear again 
 
At first everybody was amazed by what Sony had done by moving the headset connector to the Dualshock controller but for anyone wanting half decent surround sound with chat, its a punch in the face. The only way the PS4 will accept a mic input is via the USB port on the front yet it only supports surround output via the Optical on the back.
 
I'm debating whether to just buy a USB sound card and forget about dolby.


----------



## Monty1089

So basically the method of using the USB desktop mic is very annoying. I rather have the mic on the headphone.

 I know people said the method of using the USB soundcard plugged into the front port of the DSS doesn't work or have I read incorrectly?

 Can't the headphone be plugged into the front port of the Turtle Beach DSS headphone jack and USB soundcard plugged into the USB port on the DSS. The mic then plugged into the USB soundcard?

 Like this:


 Will this work. Will the PS4 recognise the mic and output the sound via the headphone? The USB desktop mic method works but i'm not sure with a 3.5mm mic converted to USB.


----------



## ExpatinJapan

My kludge version for ps4.

Ps4- optical cable- dolby amp- headphones.
Put mic in my ear in the headphones.


----------



## rc10mike

monty1089 said:


> So basically the method of using the USB desktop mic is very annoying. I rather have the mic on the headphone.
> 
> I know people said the method of using the USB soundcard plugged into the front port of the DSS doesn't work or have I read incorrectly?
> 
> ...


 
 You could always just plug the USB soundcard into the other PS4 USB port if the DSS USB causes issues. Only issue I see is that particular soundcard might not fit in the PS4. You could use the ILuv USB Audio Adapter.


----------



## RedHarlow

Any chances that we will see a DTS Headphone X Mixamp/Decoder for consoles?


----------



## Monty1089

rc10mike said:


> You could always just plug the USB soundcard into the other PS4 USB port if the DSS USB causes issues. Only issue I see is that particular soundcard might not fit in the PS4. You could use the ILuv USB Audio Adapter.


 


 Thanks for the reply.

 I was looking at ordering the modmic 4.0 and use my AD700 headphones. I want to plug the modmic 4.0 into the PS4 controller and plug the headphone into the turtle beach DSS. I could just try the USB soundcard method as well instead of plugging the mic into the DS4.


----------



## RedHarlow

Always using the usb sound card method because you get better mic quality instead of using the controller jack.


----------



## Monty1089

redharlow said:


> Always using the usb sound card method because you get better mic quality instead of using the controller jack.


 


 Thanks for that. I will need to buy the correct USB soundcard since the once i used with my ps3 won't fit in the ps4 USB port.


----------



## RedHarlow

monty1089 said:


> Thanks for that. I will need to buy the correct USB soundcard since the once i used with my ps3 won't fit in the ps4 USB port.


 
  
 You don't need to buy a new usb sound card. Just buy a usb extension cable.
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



  
 It's cheaper btw.


----------



## Skipshrike

Using the Astro Mixamp 2011 and the astro y-splitterfor my headset and clip-on mic (console settings are correct per the ps4/astro setup video). The chat volume I hear is very soft while everyone hears me just fine. Staying wired isn't a problem for me. What do I need in order to hear normal chat volume levels? Or, am I stuck having to upgrade to the latest mixamp version.


----------



## DefBringer

*There is so much crap, bad information in this thread it is unbelievable.*  No wonder so many people are just throwing their hands up in the air and buying Astro A50's.
  
 Over the course of the last week I have experimented with each and every possible combination of the following:
  
 Astro A40
 Astro A50
 MixAmp Pro + Sennheiser G4ME
 MixAmp Pro + other PC headsets
  
 The bottom line is this: the Astro's honestly just sound poor in comparison to the Sennheisers.  But the Astro's sound wayyyy better than the Sony Golds and any of the other off-the-shelf "gaming" headsets from Tritton and Turtle Beach and the like.  You do not need a Schiit Supreme or whatever the hell that thing is called. The MixAmp Pro is more than capable of driving my 600 ohm BeyerD DT880, it can drive your gaming headset of choice.
  
 Here is the MixAmp Pro you want: http://www.amazon.com/ASTRO-Gaming-MixAmp-Pro-playstation-2/dp/B00NY5ZNZA/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1431549586&sr=1-1&keywords=mixamp+pro
 Here are the headphones I prefer: http://www.amazon.com/Sennheiser-G4ME-BLACK-Gaming-Headset/dp/B00KK8ZLEC/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1431549611&sr=1-1&keywords=sennheiser+g4me+one
  
*1. If you don't care about talking to people and sounding like a robot:*
  
MixAmp Pro + G4ME One's
*PLUS* you will need http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-headsets-separate-headphone-microphone/dp/B004SP0WAQ/ref=pd_sim_147_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0V08Q36ZKPHJJ66T1G0W
 You will plug the headphones into the mixamp with this Y-splitter cable and you are good to go.
  
*2. If you DO care about having your voice heard loud and clearly:*
  
MixAmp Pro + G4ME One's
*PLUS* this same cable as above: http://www.amazon.com/StarTech-com-headsets-separate-headphone-microphone/dp/B004SP0WAQ/ref=pd_sim_147_2?ie=UTF8&refRID=0V08Q36ZKPHJJ66T1G0W
*AND* you will need the Turtle Beach "Chat cable" to connect the controller to the MixAmp pro: http://www.amazon.com/Turtle-PlayStation-Headset-Compatibility-TBS-0276-01-4/dp/B00HS5FETM/ref=sr_1_1?s=electronics&ie=UTF8&qid=1431549515&sr=1-1&keywords=turtle+beach+chat+cable
  
  
 This video explains the chat issue with the MixAmp Pro and why you need that Turtle Beach cable for good voice quality: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gd3CxBbrRS8
  
 All this talk about amplifiers and old versions of the MixAmp that you can't get any longer are a huge waste of time. You don't need anything other than what I posted above. Sub in your own headphones if you have other preferences.
  
 if you do NOT care about 5.1 audio I recommend just plugging in some iOs/Android chat-capable headphones like Momentums into the controller and_* call it a day.*_ The sound quality is more than acceptable and mic quality is great.
  
 FWIW - I am extremely hesitant to recommend Astro products as there is much evidence they are aware of all the problems with their MixAmp's but do nothing about it.  But as far as I know, there are no alternatives to what the MixAmp pro can do for the PS4.


----------



## jam86

skipshrike said:


> Using the Astro Mixamp 2011 and the astro y-splitterfor my headset and clip-on mic (console settings are correct per the ps4/astro setup video). The chat volume I hear is very soft while everyone hears me just fine. Staying wired isn't a problem for me. What do I need in order to hear normal chat volume levels? Or, am I stuck having to upgrade to the latest mixamp version.


I have exactly the same issue. It's possible to output all through optical to by selecting TV receiver in the audio devices menu. However, you'll lose the blend functionality on the mixamp.


----------



## drfritz321

Here is a solution that works for my on my MixAmp 5.8 without the USB chat cable.   I didn't read every post in this thread, so if this was already offered, my apologies.
  
  
 I will preface this with saying that I am not an audio guy by any means.  I don't know how this worked, but it did, and I'm happy about it.  I too was incredibly frustrated with the lack of support for the initial 5.8 Mix Amp model (without the mini USB on the TX unit) and the struggles with getting them to play well with the PS4. 

 Over the years, I've gathered quite a collection of random audio cables, and I spent most of yesterday trying to get my PS4 to recognize the mic function of the A40 headset through the Mix Amp 5.8.  I tried everything.  Interestingly enough, the only thing that worked was a solution with a couple of Astro cables.  The two PC Y splitter cables, the ones with purple and green ends. I have two of them - one with male split cables and one with female split cables. These -http://www.astrogaming.com/adapters-splitters - these don't look exactly the same as mine, but hopefully they work the same.

 I connected the standard Astro headset cable into the single (female) end of the male split cable.  I then connected the green male end of that cable into the headset port of the 5.8 RX unit.  Then, I connected the purple male end of that cable into the purple female end of the second splitter cable, and finally the male single end of the second cable into the mic connection of the PS4 controller.  The green female end of the second cable just dangles.

 As for the PS4 settings, in Devices - Audio Devices

 Input Device should be "headset connected to controller".

 Output Device should be "TV or Amplifier" (this is important as you won't be able to hear the other folks you are chatting with if you have it set to  "headset connected to controller")

 If it works, Input Device and Adjust Microphone Level should be selectable.

 I have noticed that I have to play with the connection into the PS4 controller sometimes if the microphone disconnects - like it's not really meant to work that way, but if I adjust the cable connection enough it'll come back.  I've only had to do that once - the PS4 just stopped recognizing the mic, so I went back into Devices - Audio Devices and adjusted the cable a bit until it came back.

 The downside of this is that the MixAmp RX unit is basically married to the PS4 controller as the Y splitter cables are not long.  I have verified that a simple 3.5mm extension cable seems to work to extend the split side of the splitter cables.

 I won't go into how I got my original A40 Mix AMP to work with the PS4...  It's possible but not pretty.  I ordered a couple more of these Y splitter cables from Astro to see if I can do the same thing with the original old school Mix Amp.  Will update it if works.

 Hope this helps somebody, it cost me about 12 hours of experimentation.


----------



## RedHarlow

I wanted to buy a dolby decoder for my headphones. So after all this years there's still only the astro mixamp and the turtle dss2 available?


----------



## JAMBOX

redharlow said:


> I wanted to buy a dolby decoder for my headphones. So after all this years there's still only the astro mixamp and the turtle dss2 available?



Pretty much bud! Or the more expensive creative x7 or some AVRs. I have actually pushed the idea to many companies because I'm sure a better/more adaptable solution can be found for the mixamp price.

I have the x7. Still looking for a good way of handoing chat.

I need a good, relatively cheap(I.E. Not paying for pc features I won't use) usb headphone adapter to plug mic into and route the out to the X7. Looking on amazon lots of cheap ones and many have fried headphones. I'm not plugging anything which could fry the X7 in lol.

Anybody know any good ones?
EDIT; correcting the autocorrect


----------



## rc10mike

Scan craigslist for a cheap AVR that has Dolby Headphone. Harman Kardon and Marantz usually has it.

Thats what I did, picked up a used HK AVR240 for $60. Has a lot better sq than the DSS


----------



## JAMBOX

rc10mike said:


> Scan craigslist for a cheap AVR that has Dolby Headphone. Harman Kardon and Marantz usually has it.
> 
> Thats what I did, picked up a used HK AVR240 for $60. Has a lot better sq than the DSS




Nice, cheaper than a mixamp can't complain. Had a dss2 for my ps3 and was a pretty good solution, way better than my Tritton's, but seems it's way more faff with ps4. I checked out some of your other posts, see your sticking with the A50 is that with the mixamp or your reciever, how did you handle your chat with the reciever? Don't want to hijack the thread so point me in the right direction if you know a thread. Didn't have much luckily MadLust's thread.


----------



## rc10mike

I used the A50s right out of the box with PS4. Nothing extra was needed. I stopped using the A50s not because of sound quality, but I changed my gaming setup from the living room sitting 9ft away, to my "man cave" sitting only a few feet away, so going back to a wired setup was easier. No more charging the A50.

Now, my headphones connect to the AVR. The mic attaches to one of the PS4s usb ports with a usb headset adapter.


----------



## JAMBOX

rc10mike said:


> I used the A50s right out of the box with PS4. Nothing extra was needed. I stopped using the A50s not because of sound quality, but I changed my gaming setup from the living room sitting 9ft away, to my "man cave" sitting only a few feet away, so going back to a wired setup was easier. No more charging the A50.
> 
> Now, my headphones connect to the AVR. The mic attaches to one of the PS4s usb ports with a usb headset adapter.



Sweet, one day I'll have a man cave. With a bit more research that seems to be the only option x7, or a bluetooth adapter if ya want to use the X7s voice software. Was hoping to find a better option for the USB adapter, lots of people mention logitechs(discontinued) or the Syba and a couple others. But reading reviews on amazon it seems just about everyone of these small adapters is poorly made and some have even fried equipment!! I would have said it was just people buying fakes from sellers on the same page but, in the case of the Syba, in the UK there is only one seller.

What one do you use? Any recommendations? Cheers.

Edit; would you believe my auto correct thinks bluebook is a more applicable word than bluetooth??


----------



## Lunatics

Has anyone had experience with the new Mixamp pro TR yet? I bought it thinking the latest and greatest would be the best, but I've read a lot of people posting that the profiles sound off compared to the old one, and no matter how much they customize the EQ settings they cannot get it to sound like the old one. Also when you press the surround button it seems to distort the sound and make it very echoey or hollow/spacey and not sound right. I'm about to return it and the A40s and am wondering if the older non TR mixamp is actually worth buying to try and get surround on my headphones.


----------



## JAMBOX

lunatics said:


> Has anyone had experience with the new Mixamp pro TR yet? I bought it thinking the latest and greatest would be the best, but I've read a lot of people posting that the profiles sound off compared to the old one, and no matter how much they customize the EQ settings they cannot get it to sound like the old one. Also when you press the surround button it seems to distort the sound and make it very echoey or hollow/spacey and not sound right. I'm about to return it and the A40s and am wondering if the older non TR mixamp is actually worth buying to try and get surround on my headphones.


 hey, I've never used the mixamp or astros, personally I felt I was being overcharged so I avoided them. That being said it does seem from what I've read they have by far the easiest chat solutions. I got the X7 since I like music too and it's got quality components but when you factor in getting headphones it becomes a more expensive solution. Mind you I think it was you on MadLust's thread?? You have already got some quality headphones if so and your pc is near the ps4 you can have them both hooked up to the X7 with the one headphone.

You could also go down rc10mike's route and get a decent reciever secondhand? Get yourself some Hdmi 7.1.

Chat solution is Definately a faff though, I just ordered myself a creative play2 usb soundcard, supposedly works with ps4 and I don't trust the cheaper ones, to handle chat to my x7, I'll see how it goes.

Edit; if you do go down a different route than the astro's, stay away from true 5.1 like the Tritton's, really disappointing!


----------



## Lunatics

It was me in the other thread, I do have good headphones right now (AD700s) and my computer and ps4 are close together. Most of the time when I need serious audio, I'm sitting at my desk using my computer monitor for my ps4. As of right now I had my mixamp going into the ps4 and sitting on my desk in front of me to plug the headset into and that was working. My theory was if it was as good as the "mainstream reviews" said it was, I could have it set up there, and swap the USB cable between my PS4 and PC and it might work as a viable surround option for both my PC and PS4 since Sound Blaster Cinema 2 does not seem to really do anything for me, but running my headphones through it connected USB to my computer made everything sound worse, especially counter strike than just using my onboard audio.
  
 The X7 looks nice and like it would work perfectly for what my ultimate goal would be, but it's a little bit out of my price range for right now, especially since this mainly started off as a way to get good/decent audio on my secondary gaming device (ps4) since I have no real complaints about my PC audio aside from the built in software being terrible at doing surround which I have disabled anyway.
  
 That looks like it would allow me to leave my headphones connected to one device on my desk instead of having to climb underneath behind my PC to switch them everytime I want to go from PC to PS4, and leave the optical in my ps4 and just swap the usb cord between devices depending which I want to use, is that correct? If that's the case, it might be worth spending a little bit more on something that will do everything better and improve my overall experience, as well as allow me to use my current headphones which I love on both devices. I already had spent 250+tax on the a40 and mixamp, I suppose ~300 isn't too much more and I could use all of my other existing stuff. My PC currently does not have optical out, would that still allow me to use the X7 over just USB out would I need optical to make virtual surround work?
  
 Currently I was looking into buying a used pair of the last edition of A40s and the mixamp for about 140. I know the a40s are overall not the best headphones or microphone, but the mixamp alone would cost me 130 if I was buying it new, I figure for 10 bucks more I could get everything and try it with hopefully better results and if I was still not happy I could A. Use the A40s by themselves as decent headphones through the controller and forget surround or B. Sell the A40s and keep the mixamp and use it with my AD700s. This would still be at least 150 bucks to try it out and hope I'm happy vs spending a bit more than I just did and just getting something like the x7. I'm going to have to look a lot more into that and some of the other options, to be honest all of this is pretty new to me I had only heard of the mixamp before, I did not know all of these other things existed.


----------



## rc10mike

jambox said:


> Sweet, one day I'll have a man cave. With a bit more research that seems to be the only option x7, or a bluetooth adapter if ya want to use the X7s voice software. Was hoping to find a better option for the USB adapter, lots of people mention logitechs(discontinued) or the Syba and a couple others. But reading reviews on amazon it seems just about everyone of these small adapters is poorly made and some have even fried equipment!! I would have said it was just people buying fakes from sellers on the same page but, in the case of the Syba, in the UK there is only one seller.
> 
> What one do you use? Any recommendations? Cheers.
> 
> Edit; would you believe my auto correct thinks bluebook is a more applicable word than bluetooth??




A lot of the Amazon usb adapters are junk. Ive tried a lot of them including the expensive Turtle Beach ones (which turned out to be crap). I had decent luck with the iLuv adapter. The one I use now is an old discontinued Logitech


----------



## Lunatics

Correct me if I am wrong, but if I purchase the x7, have my PS4 and PC next to each other, then in theory I can have my PS4 connected to the x7 via optical and my PC connected via USB at all times providing better quality sound than normal plus the virtual surround sound for my headphones for both? Then either use a USB soundcard with 3.5mm mic and swap it back and forth between my devices depending which I need to chat on, or buy a 3.5mm mic to connect to the x7 dedicated to my PC and the USB soundcard dedicated to my PS4? Would a USB desktop mic work on the ps4 instead and leave my 3.5mm mic through the x7 for the PC?


----------



## JAMBOX

lunatics said:


> --Snip--



I won't quote you since it'll be very long post .
I'll try and answer, just tell me if I miss something.

-You won't need to switch the USB as the ps4 can't use the X7s usb functionality, this is where the chat problem comes from.
So Yeh optical in ps4 and usb pc is fine.

-X7 is meant as an all in one, so usb goes into the SBX studio too for headphone surround. 

-I will say the SBX is still soundblaster so I don't know whether you will like the sound(don't know how different the software is) but personally if you don't raise the surround bar too high(a little reverb) it sounds great, Tbh I think the surround option is just effect to accentuate the surround sound.

-With your mic I would put it through the X7 on pc and swap it over to the soundcard for pc. I have seen that some people say a usb bluetooth dangle of the right sort registers with the ps4 and then pairs with the x7.

Yeh there is a few options out there. You could just start off small try a turtle beach dss (I loved my dss2 on ps3 though it wasn't paired with good headphones). Theyre pretty cheap now and though I have never used the mixamp some people say they are equivalent, but with ps4 think it's a faff with chat again.
Hope that helps.


----------



## Lunatics

Thank you I think I have it figured out now, I am going to try and go the 3.5mm mic into x7 > bluetooth dongle in ps4 to try and support chat for both my ps4 and pc all in one without ever having to switch cables, if this does not work or work well I have a USB mic I can swap back and forth from my pc to ps4 instead until I figure out the best option.


----------



## JAMBOX

lunatics said:


> Thank you I think I have it figured out now, I am going to try and go the 3.5mm mic into x7 > bluetooth dongle in ps4 to try and support chat for both my ps4 and pc all in one without ever having to switch cables, if this does not work or work well I have a USB mic I can swap back and forth from my pc to ps4 instead until I figure out the best option.


 No probs, hope it works out for you. If your getting a 3.5 mic and it doesn't work out you could always keep it in there for pc and use the USB just for ps4, saves pulling out wires and set the ps4 to output chat via optical.




rc10mike said:


> A lot of the Amazon usb adapters are junk. Ive tried a lot of them including the expensive Turtle Beach ones (which turned out to be crap). I had decent luck with the iLuv adapter. The one I use now is an old discontinued Logitech


 Yeh seems a bit of a minefield blowing up on some people and some getting great quality.
I went with creative play2 I'll see whether it works(I think it's a lot to do with whether the internals are good since it by passes any software which would make it better on pc).
I looked at the iluv too and it seems to be discontinued in the UK. Shame the 2 best options are discontinued.


----------



## BlakagePackage

Current setup is a Tritton 720 ax decoder box with a Beyer 990 pro with a modmic on PS4. Im having difficulty hearing friends. The voice volume toggle on the that is hooked up to the decoder box does not turn up the volume. I have the volume to the headset at max volume and set to Chat audio in the PS4 settings. Do I need an actually headset instead of a headphones plus modmic in order to turn up the chat volume? Any one with a Tritton decorder box and using a different headset?


----------



## blee3k

If I don't care about surround sound, is it possible to use headphones via my receiver (HDMI connection to PS4) and plug a mic (V-Moda Boom Pro) directly into the DS4 controller?  When I use the V-Moda splitter, it does not recognize the Boom Pro as a mic...only works if I plug it in the controller without the splitter, but then I am getting headphone audio via Bluetooth which I don't want (and this causes sound cutting out during games).  So is the splitter cable just the problem?
  
 Sorry if this was covered above but it seems most of this was about getting surround sound which would be nice but isn't necessary for me.


----------



## JAMBOX

blakagepackage said:


> Current setup is a Tritton 720 ax decoder box with a Beyer 990 pro with a modmic on PS4. Im having difficulty hearing friends. The voice volume toggle on the that is hooked up to the decoder box does not turn up the volume. I have the volume to the headset at max volume and set to Chat audio in the PS4 settings. Do I need an actually headset instead of a headphones plus modmic in order to turn up the chat volume? Any one with a Tritton decorder box and using a different headset?




Sorry haven't used the 720 box, the pro plus one is different. Only takes the Tritton headset. Yeh I tried one setup with my x7, mic in Usb chat out via optical and there seems no way to adjust chat volume effectively via optical(atleast for party chat) it does seem to be a PlayStation problem. My current setup seems to work well but don't think you could do it with the 720. You won't be able to adjust chat over optical after the ps4, so it seems if you could do a setup like mine(requires a line in) or your option is a headset or new decoder. Blee3k is right you could use a reciever and some even have dolby headphone decoder.

To update for anyone who is looking for an option of a "plug and play" USB soundcard, the creative play2 works fine with the ps4. I have the chat audio to the X7s line in and am able to adjust chat volume independently. And, a 3.5 extender with the Tritton's mic attached to my headphones into the mic in on the card. 
There have been complaints of a bit of interference but I put that down to either the mic or the cable. And the x7 did have a small fit while using the mixer to adjust volumes but I think that was the bluetooth, hasn't done it again.
Only downside to this setup is the lack of mute and the mic not going through the X7 for voice controls.


----------



## BlakagePackage

jambox said:


> Sorry haven't used the 720 box, the pro plus one is different. Only takes the Tritton headset. Yeh I tried one setup with my x7, mic in Usb chat out via optical and there seems no way to adjust chat volume effectively via optical(atleast for party chat) it does seem to be a PlayStation problem. My current setup seems to work well but don't think you could do it with the 720. You won't be able to adjust chat over optical after the ps4, so it seems if you could do a setup like mine(requires a line in) or your option is a headset or new decoder. Blee3k is right you could use a reciever and some even have dolby headphone decoder.
> 
> To update for anyone who is looking for an option of a "plug and play" USB soundcard, the creative play2 works fine with the ps4. I have the chat audio to the X7s line in and am able to adjust chat volume independently. And, a 3.5 extender with the Tritton's mic attached to my headphones into the mic in on the card.
> There have been complaints of a bit of interference but I put that down to either the mic or the cable. And the x7 did have a small fit while using the mixer to adjust volumes but I think that was the bluetooth, hasn't done it again.
> Only downside to this setup is the lack of mute and the mic not going through the X7 for voice controls.




So you don't think I would be able to adjust the in line chat volume if I got, for example, a Sennheiser headset? Do you have a picture of your set up?


----------



## JAMBOX

blakagepackage said:


> So you don't think I would be able to adjust the in line chat volume if I got, for example, a Sennheiser headset? Do you have a picture of your set up?


 
Sorry for quick post, on a hurry but wanted to help. Depends on the output and wiring of the setup, if the decoder box plugs into the PS4s usb aswell as the optical it's possible but it also depends on the headsets connector to the box, but people have used that box with other headsets so Yeh possible.


----------



## Ryokoshi

Hey everyone I've been reading this specific thread about making chat work on the PS4. 

I have the Astro A40 5.8 Wireless system. I wanted chat to work on my PS4 so I found out I needed the PS3/PC USB Chat Cable which I was able to source online. I got the cable in today and get it all plugged in to the PS4 through the front USB port.

The PS4 recognizes the Astro USB Chat cable but when I speak into it the sound meter that measures the loudness of the sound doesn't move and is silent. I thought the official Astro cable would make the 5.8 system work?


----------



## tripawd

I can't figure it out.


----------



## rc10mike

Well, after update 3.5 the leukoplast method no longer works. I have to manually go to device settings and switch the output device EVERY time I turn the system on to get voice chat working. Another step back, way to go Sony...


----------



## forsberg

defbringer said:


> *There is so much crap, bad information in this thread it is unbelievable.*  No wonder so many people are just throwing their hands up in the air and buying Astro A50's.
> 
> Over the course of the last week I have experimented with each and every possible combination of the following:
> 
> ...




I read through the entire thread and this seems to be the right solution.

But, do I still connect the mixamp optical and USB into the PS4? Or optical to PS4 and USB into a wall mount?

In the video I'm not sure why the output is set to headset. Wouldn't the output be TV or Amp if I am using the optical connection to my mixamp to get dolby surround?


----------



## texasnightowl

So, I was wondering if this setup still works?  I have a PS4, a now older Yamaha AVR, and a set of Senn HD558's. I've just started playing multiplayer and want to add the ability to chat with other players and friends.  But I don't really want to add more components, like the Astro mixamp, if I don't absolutely need to do so. Not to mention $$$.  So if I pickup the antlion modmic, would this setup work? The modmic connected to the USB headset adapter?
  
 The only other "simple" solution I think I see is to get a Vmoda boom mic pro and mod my 558's to remove the locking mechanism, add a 3.5mm to 2.5mm adapter and then the 558/vmoda would be plugged into the DS4 controller. But I assume I would lose a fair bit of sound quality connecting through the DS4 as opposed to what I get from my current PS4-hdmi-AVR-headphone setup?
  
 To be honest, I'm still making my way through the 28 pages, but I am open to suggestions.
  
  
 Quote:


rc10mike said:


> OK here is a solution I found for people with similar equipment. Im using a HT AVR to get my surround, but Im almost sure it would hook up the same way with a DSS.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## RedHarlow

I ordered the Mixsonic 1 from Prif.
  


 Hopefully it will arrive tomorrow.


----------

